# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  SEX in dreams???

## josh2010

so how would i go about making a dream be sexual? is it possible to attain orgasm while dreaming?

share your experiences as well!!!

----------


## TK Chris

theres a few past threads about that topic. just use that blue toolbar to search for them. I wouldn't reccomend sexual dreams though.

----------


## josh2010

> theres a few past threads about that topic. just use that blue toolbar to search for them. I wouldn't reccomend sexual dreams though.



why wouldnt you reccomend them?

----------


## TK Chris

Because i believe it is wrong. And also if you are just starting out at LDing it will prolly excite you and wake you up.

----------


## josh2010

what exactly is wrong with them in your opinion?

anybody else who is reading, feel free to jump in or add something new!

----------


## Mini Man56

I also wouldn't recomend it. Some people say they got hooked and now it's all their Dream Self wants to do. :/

----------


## lucid4sho

> so how would i go about making a dream be sexual? is it possible to attain orgasm while dreaming?
> 
> share your experiences as well!!!



I don't recommend physically forcing sex on a DC for several reasons. If you cannot mentally will them to behave how you want, then try verbal persuasion. Orgasm is obtainable, but can be difficult to reach without waking up, especially when youre just learning to LD. When I cum in an LD I find there is very little actual ejaculate to show for it when I wake up, not sure why that is. It sounds like you are new to lding, I wouldn't worry about sex until you are lding more than once a week and maintaining them for at least 5 minutes. You need to learn what works for you to stabilize your LDs before trying things that are likely to wake you up.

----------


## dream_to_be_the_best

Stop having sex and quit masturbate for a week - longer the better (When you have more sperm  stored up, you will have a higher probability of having a sex dream because of higher levels of hormone)Auto suggestion before you go to sleep -- repeatedly think about something like "I will dream about blah blah blah"Turn lucid.(optional, you can do it without)Find a girl in a dream and have sex with her.Orgasm can make you wake up and wet your bed!When I was in puberty, I used to have a lot of sex dreams, but now the frequency is down to once a month.

----------


## josh2010

well two nights ago, was my first attempt at a lucid dream and believe it or not it worked briefly. It wasn't very clear, but I remember knowing that I was dreaming.  I was having sex in my backyard but I never exactly finished.  I just wanted to be able to go all the way to orgasm.

(i apologize if i was too graphic, but i just wanted to explain myself)

----------


## mini0991

I originally spent most of my LDs in the pursuit of sex, but I realized I was missing out on other cool stuff I can do, too.

----------


## RunflaCruiser

I would recommend sex dreams, as well as anything else your heart desires. We are all "civilized" animals - believe it or NOT.

If you see a hot chic (or dude) you can do whatever you want.

If all them sick rapists and child molesters had lucid dreams maybe there would be less crime...because the real world is what counts.

Don't forget its all just in your mind!

----------


## josh2010

> I don't recommend physically forcing sex on a DC for several reasons. If you cannot mentally will them to behave how you want, then try verbal persuasion. Orgasm is obtainable, but can be difficult to reach without waking up, especially when youre just learning to LD. When I cum in an LD I find there is very little actual ejaculate to show for it when I wake up, not sure why that is. It sounds like you are new to lding, I wouldn't worry about sex until you are lding more than once a week and maintaining them for at least 5 minutes. You need to learn what works for you to stabilize your LDs before trying things that are likely to wake you up.



I dont think there's anything wrong with forcing sex on a character that only exists within your mind... am i right?

but what i was actually asking for were techniques. i appreciate the previous answer about technique and i have in fact refrained from any kind of sex for almost 2 weeks now.  It's been very difficult, btw. I've never been this long  :Sad:

----------


## mini0991

> I dont think there's anything wrong with forcing sex on a character that only exists within your mind... am i right?



Well, sure, but how can you enjoy it if he/she isn't?

----------


## RunflaCruiser

> Well, sure, but how can you enjoy it if he/she isn't?




ooops, you already forgot...its all in your head!!

----------


## mini0991

> ooops, you already forgot...its all in your head!!



I meant in the dream. I tried to have sex with an unwilling dream character once and it wasn't pleasant.

----------


## MANIN207

Well I have not been able to LD yet, but the first thing I want to do is fly, or go to mars, or fly TO mars, etc. etc. things you can not do in real life, but that is just me.  I don't think that having a LD sex dream is wrong in any way, because it is the person having the dream's dream, and what they want to do.   That's just me tho.  Just remember to have fun.

----------


## RunflaCruiser

> I meant in the dream. I tried to have sex with an unwilling dream character once and it wasn't pleasant.



Did she bite your **** off? If it was a girl that is...

----------


## Dreamer 316

> well two nights ago, was my first attempt at a lucid dream and believe it or not it worked briefly. It wasn't very clear, but I remember knowing that I was dreaming.  I was having sex in my backyard but I never exactly finished.  I just wanted to be able to go all the way to orgasm.
> 
> (i apologize if i was too graphic, but i just wanted to explain myself)



It takes practice. Once you become experienced with lucid sex you learn to control your excitement which solves the problem of premature awakening. 

Btw sex in your backyard.   ::lol::

----------


## HawHaw

The chance to live out my sexual fantasies in the dream world is (amongst other things) one of the reasons I'm trying to learn lucid dreaming in the first place. I see absolutely NOTHING wrong with it.

----------


## archdreamer

I would stay away from it until you are able to maintain dream stability while excited, because, y'know..

----------


## HawHaw

> I would stay away from it until you are able to maintain dream stability while excited, because, y'know..



Actually I agree with you here.  I've managed to become lucid several times, but woke up instantly each time.  But once I've improved my technique and such, it is certainly something I would like to try.  When I say there is nothing wrong with it, I mean MORALLY i believe there is nothing wrong with it.

----------


## lonestarx

sex dreams are random though. I had sex not so long ago for the first time and likd a week later I had 2 sex dreams one after another ( I was like a dog in heat after my first time lol

----------


## lucid4sho

> [LIST=1][*]Stop having sex and quit masturbate for a week - longer the better (When you have more sperm  stored up, you will have a higher probability of having a sex dream because of higher levels of hormone)



Who in their right mind would stop fucking in real life so they could have a sex dream!? ? I randomly have sex in my non lds, but I don't waste my lucids on it. Plus I need to fuck for at least 1-2 hours to really get off, and my lds are usually less than 20-30 minutes. If you aren't getting any ass in real life then it might be worth your time, but I definitely don't recommend trading waking sex for dream sex, you'd have to be out of your mind.

----------


## josh2010

well if you're not married and want to wait for that to have sex, dreams would be a fun alternative.

----------


## supreme

> I also wouldn't recomend it. Some people say they got hooked and now it's all their Dream Self wants to do. :/



*So what?? lol To each their own. I have sex in a lot of them but sometimes
i want adventure, whatever one wants to dream is their own business! lol
BTW I always have an orgasm in LDs and I do wake up but that doesnt
worry me since i have completed my experience as far as im concerned. The
orgasms i have are always reached a lot faster and are ten times more
intense then in real life as well!! They are achieved by my mind and i never
have to touch myself at all! Which just goes to show us that orgasms can
be achieved only by thought. If in real life you cant achieve them then 
you are having a mental block about them and too much clutter is going on
inside your mind at the time. We must all learn to clear our minds of clutter
and negativity in our waking lives.......it just holds us all back!*  :smiley:

----------


## supreme

> Well, sure, but how can you enjoy it if he/she isn't?



*I probably have a sex LD about once or twice a month. Mostly tho i just
fly around and experiment and stuff. My DCs are always willing to have
sex with me because they want what i want!  If i can only find big fat
hairy guys tho....i dont do it!  So my sometimes problem with lucid sex
dreams is just finding a suitable guy! 
Also, i have a healthy relationship with my hubby and i have plenty of
sex in my waking life and i never hold back to try and make the LD sex
better. It just doesnt hurt my dream sex at all! If im too tired to have
sex in real life then i can just go to sleep and lucid dream it. Im having
sex on both sides of the spectrum!!  I also love to walk around naked
while LDing or some reason. 

I find it funny that no one cares about DCs when it comes to killing them
off but ppl are wary of forcing sex upon them tho?*  ::lol::

----------


## lucid4sho

> * The
> orgasms i have are always reached a lot faster and are ten times more
> intense then in real life as well!!*



Maybe women are more prone to intense dream orgasms? Someone should do a poll. Personally my dreamgasms are about equally intense as my normal ones. How does your husband react to you having ld sex? I don't get into relationships at all, so I never know jealousy, but I can imagine a married man getting upset.

----------


## supreme

> Maybe women are more prone to intense dream orgasms? Someone should do a poll. Personally my dreamgasms are about equally intense as my normal ones. How does your husband react to you having ld sex? I don't get into relationships at all, so I never know jealousy, but I can imagine a married man getting upset.



*I dont talk to him about it, hed only laugh about it anyway and wouldnt
believe it. Ive told him about lucid dreaming but he thinks its a bunch of
BS. I am also not the type to tell my husband about things that could
make him jealous. He is not a jealous man at any rate anyhow. Whats the
point of sharing something with someone who doesnt understand. Also if
he could do it, i imagine thats all hed use the LDs for! 
I dont know why mine are so intense, but i think its because it usually only
takes about 30 seconds to achieve one in a LD and i am hardly out of
breath at all! Maybe thats the difference right there! In real life i have to 
work harder at it!  My stupid mind gets in my way in my real sex life i guess. 
Thinking about bills and money and groceries, always in the back of my mind 
which are never there to inhibit me when i LD.
I sometime wish my real self was more like my LD self, i am so much
less inhibited in them.*  ::D:

----------


## lucid4sho

> [B]Also if he could do it i imagine thats all hed use the LDs for!



Good point!

I didn't think about the fact you could be more relaxed in a dream and that could help you achieve a better orgasm, that factor is definitely more of a bonus for women. Men are much less likely to get distracted from reaching orgasm normally.

----------


## josh2010

and maybe dream sex is more fun because you can do things that you'd never do in real life without any regrets.

----------


## supreme

*Well there is a lot more for a man to think about before he can have
sex id think. In real life a man has to be ready and so im sure in a dream
he would also have to be ready. Maybe a man could try a thing like the
one guy mentioned, like a remote......but it would be a HO remote! 
Then you are just ready to go when you push the button. 
THe experience is so real that it is unbelievable to think nothing is really
happening! Its not even worth contemplating because how could anyone
know how to explain why we can feel something that is not really there.
Or taste and smell something....i once came across some bubble wrap in
an LD and started to pop them....the plastic felt just like it should and the
pops sounded exactly like they should.....its so weird and wonderful our
minds and imaginations!! I often wonder if blind ppl who can LD can see in
the dreams or deaf ppl can hear....or ppl in wheelchairs can walk and run...?*

----------


## supreme

> and maybe dream sex is more fun because you can do things that you'd never do in real life without any regrets.




*Exactly!! And i love to try and shock DCs in my LDs!! They never seem to
mind tho*  ::lol::

----------


## lucid4sho

> *Well there is a lot more for a man to think about before he can have sex id think. In real life a man has to be ready and so im sure in a dream he would also have to be ready.*



My sex drive is purely automatic, most guys are the same. I'm ready to go at the drop of a dime, no preparation involved.

----------


## supreme

> My sex drive is purely automatic, most guys are the same. I'm ready to go at the drop of a dime, no preparation involved.



*haha well you do have to be turned on! Youre right tho, most guys are 
ready to go at the drop of a dime, but not all men and especially older
men.........im just not completely sure how common this is, in my experience
not very, but i have a friend who complains that he always always needs
a little more stimulation......i always tell him hed be too much work for most
gals!*  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## josh2010

> My sex drive is purely automatic, most guys are the same. I'm ready to go at the drop of a dime, no preparation involved.



haha. ditto.

----------


## EEclips3

Sex is probably the last thing on my mind when I'm in a world where my physical limits have no boundaries... You can find sex everyday on every street of your city. Anyone can do it. But when was the last time you decided to free fall off the Umpire State building and splash into water at the bottom and go on a deep sea dive?

----------


## Hakura7

i have an experience to tell.....

so for my third ld i wanted sex...and this is how it went down (btw it was a MILD/DEILD)

So i am lucid in a room that is really fuzzy and i scream "increase lucidity" about 3 times to get it more vivid.  When it is crystal clear i run to a door on the wall...btw there were no doors earlier  ^^  (hooray for summining).  I go to the door and tell myself that on the other side of the door is a hot chick who is on a bed who wants me  ::D: .  I open the door and there is a girl their, but as i approach her my mom comes in...lol and i woke up in anger, cause i could not kill my dream mom....lol

----------


## supreme

> Sex is probably the last thing on my mind when I'm in a world where my physical limits have no boundaries... You can find sex everyday on every street of your city. Anyone can do it. But when was the last time you decided to free fall off the Umpire State building and splash into water at the bottom and go on a deep sea dive?



*I do it only sometimes but ive been LDing for 22 years now and ive
done all i could think of to do....more then a few times. It depends 
i think on whether im in the mood during the dream, which isnt often
but is sometimes an adventure in itself. I mean how many times
can you have sex right on the street in front of a lot of ppl?? Or 
have sex during flying, as one guy in here said he did?? And there
are other reasons as well that im not so outspoken to mention! 
Now that ive gotten so many good ideas in here to try, i doubt i
will be having sex too much in the near future tho. I do not wish to
kill in my LDs but i want to try and explode something tho, or morph
into something....im pretty sure i can do whatever i want but i just
ran out of ideas in my own mind.......I could live to be a million years
old and id never think to try and eat a color!! As is this months task.
So for my next LD i have to first do the tasks....and then if im still
holding onto the LD afterwards, then some of the other things....there is 
so much to try now that im actually looking forward to going to bed now!
And so its going to be...goodbye to LDS for awhile! Unless i have a 
really long one and get bored near the end, it is the best way to end
a LD that i know of!*  ::D:

----------


## supreme

> i have an experience to tell.....
> 
> so for my third ld i wanted sex...and this is how it went down (btw it was a MILD/DEILD)
> 
> So i am lucid in a room that is really fuzzy and i scream "increase lucidity" about 3 times to get it more vivid.  When it is crystal clear i run to a door on the wall...btw there were no doors earlier  ^^  (hooray for summining).  I go to the door and tell myself that on the other side of the door is a hot chick who is on a bed who wants me .  I open the door and there is a girl their, but as i approach her my mom comes in...lol and i woke up in anger, cause i could not kill my dream mom....lol



*lmao! I guess youll have to wait for LDS for when you move away from
mom.....because no matter how hard you try to hide....mom will find you!*  ::lol:: 
*That just doesnt seem fair to me!*   ::roll::

----------


## Hakura7

when i get more control...i will just take the girl and fly away....lol

have any of u changed ur body in a lsd... (not acid...but lucid sex dream)

i.e. get taller or bigger in the right places....lol

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I've had a couple sexual experiences in my dreams, in fact when I was younger (anywhere from 7-12) all I did in dreams was try and have sex, and I almost always failed, though one morning I had an interesting dream and woke up with a tingly feeling down there, and I don't remember the dream.

Though trying to have dream sex now a days (now that I actually know what sex is  :tongue2: ) has been slightly more successful, though the dream almost always fades when I begin to feel a faint orgasmic wave, and it feels stranger then normal orgasms, almost as a full body experience, rather then just something in my pelvic area, but weaker. Hopefully I get better at it.

----------


## supreme

*an orgasm in a LD always always wakes me up, but its ok tho because
thats what i was shooting for. I cant have sex in non-lucid dreams btw.
Something always happens to have it derailed. But it almost always works
in a LD unless for some reason i cannot find a DC man....then im screwed
anyhow! lol 
I get the feeling tho, that a lot of you are pretty young and that i shouldnt
be talking about this i guess....*  ::shock::

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> *an orgasm in a LD always always wakes me up, but its ok tho because*
> *thats what i was shooting for. I cant have sex in non-lucid dreams btw.*
> *Something always happens to have it derailed. But it almost always works*
> *in a LD unless for some reason i cannot find a DC man....then im screwed*
> *anyhow! lol* 
> *I get the feeling tho, that a lot of you are pretty young and that i shouldnt*
> *be talking about this i guess....*



Well I didn't mean to say that I was close to the age's of 7-12, I'm 18, and most people who are the minimum age around here (15) should know about this by now  :tongue2: .

----------


## supreme

*Well thats good to know anyway!*  ::D:

----------


## devinbruzer

> i have an experience to tell.....
> 
> so for my third ld i wanted sex...and this is how it went down (btw it was a MILD/DEILD)
> 
> So i am lucid in a room that is really fuzzy and i scream "increase lucidity" about 3 times to get it more vivid.  When it is crystal clear i run to a door on the wall...btw there were no doors earlier  ^^  (hooray for summining).  I go to the door and tell myself that on the other side of the door is a hot chick who is on a bed who wants me .  I open the door and there is a girl their, but as i approach her my mom comes in...lol and i woke up in anger, cause i could not kill my dream mom....lol




HAHAHA i woulda got her mom to join in  ::laughhard::  :woohoo:  :boogie:

----------


## Dreamer 316

> i have an experience to tell.....
> 
> so for my third ld i wanted sex...and this is how it went down (btw it was a MILD/DEILD)
> 
> So i am lucid in a room that is really fuzzy and i scream "increase lucidity" about 3 times to get it more vivid.  When it is crystal clear i run to a door on the wall...btw there were no doors earlier  ^^  (hooray for summining).  I go to the door and tell myself that on the other side of the door is a hot chick who is on a bed who wants me .  I open the door and there is a girl their, but as i approach her my mom comes in...lol and i woke up in anger, cause i could not kill my dream mom....lol



Your dream control seems pretty good for your third lucid.  :Clap: 

Btw thats happened to me a few times lol and its not cool.  ::whyohwhy::

----------


## snoop

> HAHAHA i woulda got her mom to join in



He said it was _his_ mom that came in.  <_<

----------


## CarolinaDreamin06

I have had sex dreams for many years. I can usually cast characters and change them if they don't work out. Yes .. you can orgasm for real in and out of the dream...I can anyway ...hehehehehe

----------


## curious dreamer 27

when I want to have sex in a dream I just look at a DC. I change him to look like I want him to. Usually long hair, attractive. Ive told them what to do to me, or let them do what they want. Ive never had a problem finding a DC to have sex with. They are always very willing to have sex.  Ive actually done it so much that its almost boring.(almost)!  And yes, it is possible to have an orgasm in a lucid dream!  Ive had plenty. Its also much safer than real sex. lol!

----------


## RunflaCruiser

> when I want to have sex in a dream I just look at a DC. I change him to look like I want him to. Usually long hair, attractive. Ive told them what to do to me, or let them do what they want. Ive never had a problem finding a DC to have sex with. They are always very willing to have sex.  Ive actually done it so much that its almost boring.(almost)!  And yes, it is possible to have an orgasm in a lucid dream!  Ive had plenty. Its also much safer than real sex. lol!



It cool how you can just tell them to do whatever you want the moment you become lucid, like an instant puppet. But before your lucid its like real life.

----------


## ladoys

boooooooooooooooooooooooobs haha

----------


## supreme

> when I want to have sex in a dream I just look at a DC. I change him to look like I want him to. Usually long hair, attractive. Ive told them what to do to me, or let them do what they want. Ive never had a problem finding a DC to have sex with. They are always very willing to have sex.  Ive actually done it so much that its almost boring.(almost)!  And yes, it is possible to have an orgasm in a lucid dream!  Ive had plenty. Its also much safer than real sex. lol!



What?? NO way!! I give up if i cant find a DC man up to my standards!  ::lol:: 

I mean once or twice i may have lowered my standards a tiny wee bit 

but i gotta try 'the changing of the man' thing next time! YAY!
I swear to God it never occured to me before i came here, to 
ever try to change the guy.....like you said...just one or two things.  ::D:

----------


## josh2010

what if the problem is that there is simply no one to have sex with and not that they're ugly? do you just imagine a naked women bending over in front of you or what?

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

> do you just imagine a naked women bending over in front of you or what?



Giggity.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> boooooooooooooooooooooooobs haha



That pretty much sums one of my dreams up this morning.




> Giggity.



Oooright...

----------


## curious dreamer 27

You know, sometimes it's almost better than the real thing because you can really make him look exactly how you want him to, (with a little practice). Sometimes I concentrate too much and wake up though.  It's really cool when you can see him (or her) changing, and you know you did it.

----------


## Halocuber

> Did she bite your **** off? If it was a girl that is...






That happen to me before during a dream  ::embarrassed::

----------


## nightlifedream

I've been lucid dreaming for a long time.   I'm not sure how often it happens, but at least a few times a month.

When I realize I'm having a lucid dream the first thing I do is attempt to find a female to have sex with.  Now, whether or not she is willing to is beyond my control.  I really have no control of the characters in my dream and when I'm lucid dreaming I don't have the ability to fly or anything supernatural.  I only am able to do things like that when I'm normally dreaming.  I think the sex while lucid dreaming (while redundant to talk about) isn't a bad thing.  It's way safer than real life sex, because you can't become pregnant, get STDs, or worry about any sort of attachments.  For a while, I would wake up during the most intense parts of a sexual dream.  However, I think now I am more able to "stay in the game" all the way through.  Sometimes, the quest for finding somebody to have sex in a lucid dream is almost a game within itself.  Sometimes, I will have to do extensive serching.

----------


## krookedking

huh I just realized how different lucid sex was for men and women...coz as a guy when I dream sex (or just real life sex) I do most of the movements (sorry for the quite "cold" facts, I just wanna be precise) sometime to the extent that the girl becomes a sexual object (not IRL though :smiley:  )...whereas for a girl, unless for some rare positions, she has to mentally persuade the guy to do stuff...
Just sayin'
Anyway dream sex is like real sex : damn good

----------


## berryman13

LIEK OMIGAWD!
YOU CAN HAS SEX IN TEH DREAMS!?
LIEK OMIGAWDS!!!!!111oneonetwoeleven

----------


## nightlifedream

> LIEK OMIGAWD!
> YOU CAN HAS SEX IN TEH DREAMS!?
> LIEK OMIGAWDS!!!!!111oneonetwoeleven



 ::?:

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> huh I just realized how different lucid sex was for men and women...coz as a guy when I dream sex (or just real life sex) I do most of the movements (sorry for the quite "cold" facts, I just wanna be precise) sometime to the extent that the girl becomes a sexual object (not IRL though )...whereas for a girl, unless for some rare positions, she has to mentally persuade the guy to do stuff...
> Just sayin'
> Anyway dream sex is like real sex : damn good



Not necessarily man, some girls like to uhh.. how do I put this, "be on top" (or ride, if you will ::D: ) IRL so I dont see why they wouldnt be able to do that in their dreams. But IDK, im not a girl.

----------


## Celina

I personally see nothing wrong with sexual encounters while dreaming. Myself and many others use Astral projection to meet each other in the dream realms or Astral Plain and have a little fun. Of course this all requires dream control, concentration and an ability to dream walk. I've never tried to have sex with someone in my dream I thought up or who just appears so I have no comment there.

----------


## Celina

> Not necessarily man, some girls like to uhh.. how do I put this, "be on top" (or ride, if you will) IRL so I dont see why they wouldnt be able to do that in their dreams. But IDK, im not a girl.



LMFAO yes it is very possible for the female to be on top whether irl or otherwise. Trust me, I'm female, Id know lol.

----------


## krookedking

Yeah of course, I thought about it...my message was about saying how I just get full control of the situation (even when blown...lol) as no position is more relaxing then others in dreams...and a bit asking whether it was the case for everybody...In their (lucid) dreams. (and specially girls...as I know no oneironaughty girl IRL). I know my posts rarely pass on my messages  :smiley:

----------


## 4seaer

> Who in their right mind would stop fucking in real life so they could have a sex dream!? ? I randomly have sex in my non lds, but I don't waste my lucids on it. Plus I need to fuck for at least 1-2 hours to really get off, and my lds are usually less than 20-30 minutes. If you aren't getting any ass in real life then it might be worth your time, but I definitely don't recommend trading waking sex for dream sex, you'd have to be out of your mind.



all depends on who your having sex w/ in real life!

----------


## EchoSun13

Yes you can have an orgasim durring sleep, you may woke up in the middle.

And Ha, no thanks.
I will not share my sex dreams.

----------


## MadHatter17

I find that I can only orgasm in a non lucid dream. In lucids I always wake up. Someone mentioned getting your dream self hooked on dream sex, and that can totally happen, several times the only thing I could think of doing was having sex. 

Interestingly when I orgasm in dreams I never have a wet dream. Pretty convenient since there's no clean up.

Anyway I've definitely had more fun flying in LDs, its especially fun to pass through solid objects while flying.

I suggest saving sex as a final thing to try out in an LD.

----------


## dream_seeker

> Well I have not been able to LD yet, but the first thing I want to do is fly, or go to mars, or fly TO mars, etc. etc. things you can not do in real life, but that is just me.  I don't think that having a LD sex dream is wrong in any way, because it is the person having the dream's dream, and what they want to do.   That's just me tho.  Just remember to have fun.



I been to Mars in one of my dreams. 

Starts out like this. I was playing out side on the clothes line  :boogie:  
I pulled my self up on the line and i see that there are more lines going up
more and more so i pull my self up higher and higher there are 1000's of lines leading up into outer space! I end up flying around in space a bit and then i have a full view of mars. I seen mining trucks moving large amounts of mars dirt? I seen giant tunnels all though out mars there where buildings and every thing. 

I for one don't believe that dreams are all in our heads I believe dreams take place far from here.

----------


## Iamerik

> theres a few past threads about that topic. just use that blue toolbar to search for them. I wouldn't reccomend sexual dreams though.



A few threads?  ::chuckle::

----------


## loocid

I'm a virgin (male) and so I have no frame of reference as far as sex goes. *waits for giggling to diffuse* I am however, not ignorant about sex. I have had sex a couple of times in my dream. They weren't orgasmic but they were very remember-able! I remember a tugging sensation, slightly moist and warm down there  :tongue2:

----------


## Bladekillua

I would love to have sex dreams but i try to avoid them because every time i have them i cum in real life and it sux......

----------


## Garjzla

> I would love to have sex dreams but i try to avoid them because every time i have them i cum in real life and it sux......



me too lol :tongue2: 

but they are worth it...

never completely orgasemed in dream though

----------


## オースチン

Very interesting topic, 
are you able to perceive actually feeling something while having a lucid sex dream?

I'd imagine the dream experience is a far cry from reality.  But feel free to correct me, as I've never tried this.

----------


## John11

For me (and I've heard other people say this as well), it feels better than reality sometimes.  My only problem is I always wake up very quickly after starting.

----------


## AirRick101

> For me (and I've heard other people say this as well), it feels better than reality sometimes.  My only problem is I always wake up very quickly after starting.



Haha, I used to have this mindset.

I've been having more sexual dreams lately, but now I'm thinking I'm starting to prefer the real thing.  Gotta go out and get some, later!! ~JK, I don't get off work til 5PM tonight....til then, I'm whoring these forums

Bottom line, though, to each his own.  The dream stuff ain't so bad, there's less potential drama and less of a mess to clean up.  (unless you have a WD)

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

Yeah same here, this morning, I had a crazy ass lucid dream where I was having sex with a female vampire chick. She was on top and it was insane. I cant believe how long I went at it without waking up; I even had time to notice that her eyes were gray. Im definitely going for a repeat tonight. :boogie:

----------


## C.Ronaldo17

It does seem like they go way quick

----------


## Wolfsbane

I rarely have sexual dreams, but there's been a couple times where I orgasm in it, or at least I think I do. I wake up at the tail end of it and am confused if it was real or not. I know it's nothing I did physically because I never move while asleep.





> Very interesting topic,
> are you able to perceive actually feeling something while having a lucid sex dream?
> 
> I'd imagine the dream experience is a far cry from reality. But feel free to correct me, as I've never tried this.



I actually _felt_ stuff. Not as vividly as in reality, but I could feel the buildup all the same.

----------


## オースチン

> I actually _felt_ stuff. Not as vividly as in reality, but I could feel the buildup all the same.



That's very cool.  The brain is such an interesting thing.

----------


## anonymous

> I actually felt stuff. Not as vividly as in reality, but I could feel the buildup all the same.



For most people it's more vivid than reality, maybe you should practice more?  ::roll::

----------


## seeker28

The thing to remember with dream sex is that it basically is masturbation.  And because dreams form around what we think just think sexy.





> what if the problem is that there is simply no one to have sex with and not that they're ugly? do you just imagine a naked women bending over in front of you or what?



I'm sensation focused in my sex dreams.  Sometimes I just jill off in my dreams when no one suitable is around and it feels amazing.  Because it is all in my head the actions in the dream aren't that important to me.  Sometimes just thinking about stimulation is enough, without any DC or anything.

If a hot DC is important, imagine the hottest DC you can.  Think about how they will feel, etc.  They may just appear or they may walk up to you.  If this doesn't work just imagining may be enough.

----------


## Wolfsbane

> For most people it's more vivid than reality, maybe you should practice more?



lol. During my sex dreams, I'm usually the one in charge so I'm not actually getting anything out of it. When I orgasm, all I have to do is think about it. Half of the time I'm not even doing anything sexual. It's like my mind wants to create a sex scene, but it still wants to keep everything unrealistic and dreamlike. For example, blacking out during it and seeing only numbers.

----------


## AirRick101

> lol. During my sex dreams, I'm usually the one in charge so I'm not actually getting anything out of it. When I orgasm, all I have to do is think about it. Half of the time I'm not even doing anything sexual. It's like my mind wants to create a sex scene, but it still wants to keep everything unrealistic and dreamlike. For example, blacking out during it and seeing only numbers.



because nothing's sexier than numbers, right?

----------


## Wolfsbane

Haha, yeah. It's more like the whole thing was so intense that I blacked out. This is what I meant by numbers...

----------


## AirRick101

> Haha, yeah. It's more like the whole thing was so intense that I blacked out. This is what I meant by numbers...



ooooooh, now *that's* just cool  :tongue2:

----------


## Mortalis

Well Wolfsbane, you've just given me a new dream task - try to change my perception to see everything in numbers!  Thanks much

----------


## Wolfsbane

Glad I could help.  ::D: 
That's a really good idea. Maybe it should be a monthly task.

----------


## Mortalis

Yeah, I think that would be a great monthly task, though probably an advanced one, since I imagine it'll be pretty hard to accomplish fully.  I think I'll start with one object and work my way up from there.

----------


## AirRick101

LDer 1: I just pulled off a Neo in my dreams.

LDer 2: No way, what'd you do?

LDer 1: I flew, I stopped bullets, and I had sex with Trinity.

LDer 2: Hmm, that's cool, I pulled a Neo also, but it's probably not what you think.

LDer 1: *scoffs* oh yeah?  what'd do you, hmm??

LDer 2: I saw shit in numbers, yoooo

LDer 1: *Jaw drops*

----------


## Bizarre Jester

yes it is possible to have an orgasm from a sex dream. I'm going to try not and get too graphic but yea, when you find a dream character that you are attractive to get nude and get them nude, you know what comes next. I had a wet lucid dream a few days ago.

----------


## MrFantasy

Here's an article with some very useful tips for exploring sex in lucid dreams. One great point they give is that you should never treat the DC like they're just a lifeless image, even if that's what you actually believe, the experience will be 1000x more fulfilling if you pretend they're a real person and have a degree of respect for them.

----------


## sheogorath

i dont discourage it, but remember it will take time to master. For me when i first had a LD, i tried to have sex and had an orgasm and woke from the excitement. last ld though i got a short BJ and was able to keep myself from waking. It is strange, dream orgasms. Just self control is the main thing, you cant just fund a girl and do her. also i advise against the not jacking off or having sex, because this increases the chance that it will be a "wet dream" which is different than a Ld although you can become lucid in it, you dont really have control and your hormones take away self discipline.

----------


## Conzo

In my normal dreams I have had sex several times and every time I have a sex dream I can have multiple orgasms in one sitting. Not possible for most guys in real life, but in my dreams it was. The feeling of it in my dreams was the exact same as in real life and I could have a full orgasm multiple times. Pretty amazing stuff, and I believe it would be more amazing if I was lucid. Then I could make her do whatever I wanted  ::lol::

----------


## Bizarre Jester

> I would recommend sex dreams, as well as anything else your heart desires. We are all "civilized" animals - believe it or NOT.
> 
> If you see a hot chic (or dude) you can do whatever you want.
> 
> If all them sick rapists and child molesters had lucid dreams maybe there would be less crime...because the real world is what counts.
> 
> Don't forget its all just in your mind!



yea it's better for people who can't get any to let lose their fantasy in a lucid dream then in the real world

----------


## Loaf

I was talking with Dog, and she made an interesting point. If you had a shared sex dream would you still be a virgin? I guess technically not since you aren't physically having sex. Your opinions?

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> is it possible to attain orgasm while dreaming?



Two words: Wet Dream

----------


## Maria92

> Two words: Wet Dream



Not always...
I've trained myself to have dry orgasms in reality, and it appears to carry over to the dream world. Amazing experience. No lucid sex, though.

----------


## JamesLD

one time i was banging this chick in a dream and i woke up and it still felt like a had this chicks boob in my hand haha

----------


## Pollonator

Yeah! it is very possible to have sexual dreams, but first learn some basics about dreamcontrol, yea you can have orgasms, and yes, in y opinion LD sex is 10 time more intense than masturbating. Anyway staying asleep after the first orgasm not that dificult to archive,but having more than one consecutive orgasms is dificult to archive... and you will probably get sperm in your pants next day.. better prepare something for that the night before...

----------


## mrdeano

For me personally. Sex is the bane of my Lucid Dreams. It distracts me from what I actually want to do.
I wish there was a way for me not to ever have sex without my conscious consent beforehand. Currently I rape myself in my Lucid Dreams far too many times.

----------


## WakataDreamer

> *SEX in dreams???*





These "sex in dreamz omg !!!" threads are a dime a dozen... *sigh*

Btw maybe this will help you guys to stop wasting LDs on sex and actually do something interesting...

Technically, it's masturbation... its your own brain feeding itself pleasure signals and making itself orgasm.

 :tongue2:

----------


## Loaf

> Btw maybe this will help you guys to stop wasting LDs on sex and actually do something interesting...




Oh please, everyone knows Project Pandora is just a way for you to have sex with a Na'vi.

----------


## WakataDreamer

Actually I was going to make a rule that no one could have sex with Neytiri because I know how people think  :tongue2: 

And no its not just a way for me to have sex with a Na'vi >:[

Some people.....

----------


## Awakening

> These "sex in dreamz omg !!!" threads are a dime a dozen... *sigh*
> 
> Btw maybe this will help you guys to stop wasting LDs on sex and actually do something interesting...
> 
> Technically, it's masturbation... its your own brain feeding itself pleasure signals and making itself orgasm.



Well, all the things in "reality" are felt by our imagination, so technically it's masturbation too.

----------


## Loaf

> Some people.....



Okay, so I was a little rude there and I didn't mean to be. But the fact its crossed your mind...

Lol.

----------


## WakataDreamer

> Well, all the things in "reality" are felt by our imagination, so technically it's masturbation too.



Good point... I acknowledge your superiority, and flee to my refuge of absurdism.  ::bowdown:: 

Loaf:  ::D:

----------


## Awakening

> Good point... I acknowledge your superiority, and flee to my refuge of absurdism.



Despite your sarcasm, reality is not a thing you can understand by putting a mere thought on it.

If you are not arrogant enough, read this article.
*A team of physicists in Vienna has devised experiments that may answer one of the enduring riddles of science: Do we create the world just by looking at it?*
http://seedmagazine.com/content/arti...reality_tests/

----------


## jarrhead

> Well I didn't mean to say that I was close to the age's of 7-12, I'm 18, and most people who are the minimum age around here (15) should know about this by now .



Eh. I'm a JM (14) but I've known this stuff for a long time.

Us kids really know a lot more than is socially acceptable. Way before it is.  There's not a person I know who doesn't know all of this. Since I was 11.





> HAHAHA i woulda got her mom to join in







> Actually I was going to make a rule that no one could have sex with Neytiri because I know how people think 
> 
> And no its not just a way for me to have sex with a Na'vi >:[
> 
> Some people.....



Dude, I'd have sex with Neytiri.  :woohoo: 





> Currently I rape myself in my Lucid Dreams far too many times.



 :Eek: 





> when I want to have sex in a dream I just look at a DC. I change him to look like I want him to. Usually long hair, attractive. Ive told them what to do to me, or let them do what they want. Ive never had a problem finding a DC to have sex with. They are always very willing to have sex.  Ive actually done it so much that its almost boring.(almost)!  And yes, it is possible to have an orgasm in a lucid dream!  Ive had plenty. Its also much safer than real sex. lol!



This explains the name "curious dreamer 27"





> I personally see nothing wrong with sexual encounters while dreaming. Myself and many others use Astral projection to meet each other in the dream realms or Astral Plain and have a little fun. Of course this all requires dream control, concentration and an ability to dream walk. I've never tried to have sex with someone in my dream I thought up or who just appears so I have no comment there.



So, you meet up with a friend on the Astral Plain and have sex with them?

That sounds like my task of the year.  I don't know any Lucid Dreamers though. Most people haven't even heard of it.

Haha, much less finding one to agree to those terms.  :tongue2: 





> i dont discourage it, but remember it will take time to master. For me when i first had a LD, i tried to have sex and had an orgasm and woke from the excitement. last ld though i got a short BJ and was able to keep myself from waking. It is strange, dream orgasms. Just self control is the main thing, you cant just fund a girl and do her. also i advise against the not jacking off or having sex, because this increases the chance that it will be a "wet dream" which is different than a Ld although you can become lucid in it, you dont really have control and your hormones take away self discipline.



Hah. well my recent studies of LDing have totally killed all my sex drive cause my mind is wrapped around my bass guitar playing and how to go to Pandora tonight! LOL

I'm learning intense music theory, so yeah, I have to think on it..

----------


## FluBB

lol there have been so many of these threads.. its ridiculous.. but i will give my two cents..
if any of you have read Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen LaBerge he describes sex in dreams in detail. but the basic gist was that you can have an orgasm. but its not like the real thing, and there is no ejaculation in most cases... hope that helps somewhat..

----------


## Maria92

> lol there have been so many of these threads.. its ridiculous.. but i will give my two cents..
> if any of you have read Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen LaBerge he describes sex in dreams in detail. but the basic gist was that you can have an orgasm. but its not like the real thing, and there is no ejaculation in most cases... hope that helps somewhat..



Well-put. To capitalize on that, if you manage to elude the "wet dream" AND avoid waking up, you can just keep going.  ::D:

----------


## FluBB

> Well-put. To capitalize on that, if you manage to elude the "wet dream" AND avoid waking up, you can just keep going.



and thats the american dream my friends.

----------


## jarrhead

hahahaaaa..

My record is four in one night.

----------


## Ninja

> *So what?? lol To each their own. I have sex in a lot of them but sometimes
> i want adventure, whatever one wants to dream is their own business! lol
> BTW I always have an orgasm in LDs and I do wake up but that doesnt
> worry me since i have completed my experience as far as im concerned. The
> orgasms i have are always reached a lot faster and are ten times more
> intense then in real life as well!! They are achieved by my mind and i never
> have to touch myself at all! Which just goes to show us that orgasms can
> be achieved only by thought. If in real life you cant achieve them then 
> you are having a mental block about them and too much clutter is going on
> ...



Whoa. Epic.  ::bowdown::  I wanna try I wanna try!!  :Hi baby:

----------


## jarrhead

> Whoa. Epic.  I wanna try I wanna try!!



Last night i had a very assasin's creed-esque dream. I traveled to a town called "syricadian prostitute" and pulled out a dirt bike and jumped on to the roof of a place in town that is punishable by death to go to. (lol?)

The "prostitute" was free, but you had to find her. There she was.

My sex experiences in dreams are literally 10-20x more intense and quick. I even had clothes on with oral sex through my shorts. It was a huge LOL and a big  :Eek:

----------


## Ninja

> Last night i had a very assasin's creed-esque dream. I traveled to a town called "syricadian prostitute" and pulled out a dirt bike and jumped on to the roof of a place in town that is punishable by death to go to. (lol?)
> 
> The "prostitute" was free, but you had to find her. There she was.
> 
> My sex experiences in dreams are literally 10-20x more intense and quick. I even had clothes on with oral sex through my shorts. It was a huge LOL and a big



Lol...I have to admit, I wanna dream this. ^^ I wish I could get that kind of dream...one time (don't ask me why) in my dream this guy came in my bed next to me and just pulled out his dick and started fucking me to no end  :Eek:  . I woke up right before I came, it was hard explaining it to my mom... :Oops: 

*btw, I'm a guy*

----------


## jarrhead

> Lol...I have to admit, I wanna dream this. ^^ I wish I could get that kind of dream...one time (don't ask me why) in my dream this guy came in my bed next to me and just pulled out his dick and started fucking me to no end  . I woke up right before I came, it was hard explaining it to my mom...
> 
> *btw, I'm a guy*



LOLOLOL!!

 ::lolxtreme:: 




On a side note...





> I woke up  right before *I came*, *it was hard explaining it to my mom...*



What is this?   ::shock:: 




(I'm 12 and what is this? lol)
lamememe is lame.

----------


## Ninja

> LOLOLOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note...
> 
> ...



Oh. Sorry 'bout that, I mean that I think I got 'overexcited' as some ppl on this site say during a dream but right before I would've come in the dream I woke up. And the sheets were wet, and my mom thought I'd reverted to wetting the bed (She needs to brush up on puberty lessons or something, it happened once and she freaked.)

----------


## jarrhead

LOL. Okay. I thought you told your mom you almost came to gay sex. That would have been interesting, assuming you are not gay yourself.

----------


## Ninja

> LOL. Okay. I thought you told your mom you almost came to gay sex. That would have been interesting, assuming you are not gay yourself.



XP It would've been interesting. But I'm glad it didn't happen.

----------


## snuzpilot

> I meant in the dream. I tried to have sex with an unwilling dream character once and it wasn't pleasant.



 You will normally feel uncomfortable doing something in your dream that you know is morally wrong in your waking state. So if you think rape is OK, then you will be a sick bastard in your dreams and rape will be OK. Otherwise stick to romance or look for really slutty girls that you know will put out at the snap of your fingers in your dream. ::banana::

----------


## Maria92

> You will normally feel uncomfortable doing something in your dream that you know is morally wrong in your waking state. So if you think rape is OK, then you will be a sick bastard in your dreams and rape will be OK. Otherwise stick to romance or look for really slutty girls that you know will put out at the snap of your fingers in your dream.



I don't think I agree with that. I mean, I have no problem murdering DC's left and right, but I would never kill someone in reality.

----------


## snuzpilot

> I don't think I agree with that. I mean, I have no problem murdering DC's left and right, but I would never kill someone in reality.



 I think it depends what the circumstances are, are you murdering or killing? I wouldn't want to murder someone but I would most certainly kill if the need would arise.

----------


## Maria92

Murder, especially of the cold-blooded sort. You know, sniping, squashing, incinerating, etc. Great fun in dreams, but not so much in reality. Perhaps it is the lack of consequences, or maybe that I perceive lucid dreams more as video games...

----------


## Squaddle

Haha mario, video game, I always dream about that...... the game theme is always there

Aside from that you must fail if you can't have sex in a dream without raping.....

----------


## snuzpilot

> Aside from that you must fail if you can't have sex in a dream without raping.....



 Yeah!! No shit, kinda guy ya read about in the paper.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> theres a few past threads about that topic. just use that blue toolbar to search for them. I wouldn't reccomend sexual dreams though.



 Yeah, that is not cool dude.

----------


## Maria92

If I may...

The search button is fine, but this thread is bloody old...this was likely one of the first threads dealing with dream sex. So, whoever necro'd this thread did the right thing...looks like Ninja and Snuzpilot. As for the OP, see below. 

Now, there is nothing wrong with creating redundant threads, especially if it would require a major necro post to revive it. At that point, I'd argue that it's actually better to create a new thread. Why? Well, first of all, you aren't scrolling through massive amounts of comments and dead arguments. Also, especially for our newer members, it offers a way to be integrated into the community. Sure, the member(s) in question could do a quick search and find their answers, or read the tutorials, but it is not only easier to simply post a new thread, but also lets them get started in the community. Really, I'm sure an answer exists for about 98% of lucid dreaming questions somewhere in this forum, but if everyone used the search feature, nobody would be posting new questions or making themselves known in the community. 

Now, just for the sake of being on-topic...there is nothing wrong with having dreams of a sexual nature, and dream orgasms can be far more intense than they are in real life. And, if you are a young teenager, it really isn't all that much of a waste of a lucid, as getting laid in the near future is just about as likely as flying or shooting fireballs. You'd still be doing the impossible. It is a matter of personal preference, of course, but I don't think we should be telling people "Dream this! Don't dream that!" etc. Frankly, it is none of our business what a person does in the privacy of their own subconscious.

----------


## Portalboat

+1


I don't really care to [have sex in dreams] now, but I bet I will soon enough....

----------


## FluBB

after all of the sex threads i have read over the years and my personal lucid experiences.. it all comes down to whats more fun. most experienced lucid dreamers would agree with me that sex loses its fun after a couple times. you find exploring your lucid dreams is 10x more fun then manipulating it.

----------


## pepolshet

It would be interesting to hear about sex dreaming from some of the female users  :Cheeky: , can you get to orgasm in a dream even if you can't in r/l?

----------


## Lady Grimbones

> Haha, yeah. It's more like the whole thing was so intense that I blacked out. This is what I meant by numbers...



Yeah, this morning I was seeing grids. I don't know what it is about grids and geometrical patterns. When I had the Nova Dreamer mask I'd see complex geometric patterns every time the lights came on. 

I'm still trying to get the world and the people I create to appear in my dreams. 

Does anyone know the reason for grids showing up? I think there was some sort of thread on that or something?

Whatever, good thread. Yeah, that is mainly what I want dreams for: sex.

And to that guy who said something about 'what do you do just imagine people bending over in front of you?' Thanks :-) I laughed and it made my day, funny :-)

----------


## Azatos

I don't see why anyone thinks there's anything wrong with lucid sex, while they have no problem murdering DC's setting people on fire while flying around the city.

----------


## Maria92

> I don't see why anyone thinks there's anything wrong with lucid sex, while they have no problem murdering DC's setting people on fire while flying around the city.



Slay the masses! Sex the women! Kill it with fire! ...and get away with it all.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Exdream

> Slay the masses! Sex the women! Kill it with fire! ...and get away with it all.



Wisdom.

----------


## Lady Grimbones

> Originally Posted by Squaddle
> 
> 
> Aside from that you must fail if you can't have sex in a dream without raping.....
> 
> Yeah!! No shit, kinda guy ya read about in the paper.



I was raped in two dreams one by a group in my back yard though I woke myself up after the first guy started and once by a single person though I woke myself up after the first 'thrust' pardon the word.

I think that rape either in real life or dreams is NOT pleasant or an experience for anyone. It certainly has colored my view of the world and set me firmly against any real relationships.

I also think that anyone who does horrible crimes in their dreams lucid or not is a really sick person.

I still haven't had consentual, loving sex in a dream and I guess I'll stop trying.

:-)

----------


## Exdream

> I also think that anyone who does horrible crimes in their dreams* lucid or not* is a really sick person.
> 
> I still haven't had consentual, loving sex in a dream and I guess I'll stop trying.
> 
> :-)



People do things in dreams (non lucid) they would NEVER even think of doing in real life, are you saying that people are going to commit suicide by jumping off buildings or become gay because they experience that in their dreams they have no control over? Sorry, that is one of the most ignorant things I've even seen someone say about this topic.

----------


## Maria92

> I also think that anyone who does horrible crimes in their dreams lucid or not is a really sick person.



While you are certainly entitled to your opinion. However...

Okay, think of it like this: you're playing a violent video game...Halo, let's say. Now, are you gonna hide behind a boulder, or are you gonna slay some enemy ass? Dreams are basically the same thing, but with more realism. There are no consequences, you are harming nobody, and for all intents and purposes, it can be a very effective means of relieving stress (at least for me  :wink2: ). Killing people in your dreams will not lead to killing in reality; same for rape, suicide, and the like. 

We should not judge people on the content of their dreams, nor tell them what to dream about, or what is a "good" dream. What one does in the privacy of his or her own subconscious is in no way a basis to judge that individual. If a person likes dream-raping, just be thankful they aren't doing it in real life and move on.  :smiley:

----------


## Portalboat

> While you are certainly entitled to your opinion. However...
> 
> Okay, think of it like this: you're playing a violent video game...Halo, let's say. Now, are you gonna hide behind a boulder, or are you gonna slay some enemy ass? Dreams are basically the same thing, but with more realism. There are no consequences, you are harming nobody, and for all intents and purposes, it can be a very effective means of relieving stress (at least for me ). Killing people in your dreams will not lead to killing in reality; same for rape, suicide, and the like. 
> 
> We should not judge people on the content of their dreams, nor tell them what to dream about, or what is a "good" dream. What one does in the privacy of his or her own subconscious is in no way a basis to judge that individual. If a person likes dream-raping, just be thankful they aren't doing it in real life and move on.



+1
How come I'm always agreeing with you, Mario?

----------


## Maria92

> +1
> How come I'm always agreeing with you, Mario?



I must be just that good.  ::cooler::

----------


## angelofhex

> I also think that anyone who does horrible crimes in their dreams lucid or not is a really sick person.



Sick or not its bloody fun to be completely deviant at times. Pillage the villages murder the men and rape women its all just a creation a game if you will as others have said. Sick? Maybe but never sick enough to commit any of these crimes IRL. The dreams are a means of doing what is not normally socially acceptable and the impossible. Have fun and do whatever you first impulse is there is no consequence to these actions.

Plus I don't think I am sick  :smiley:

----------


## Exdream

Agree to everyone, except the point about rape,
I just don't find that idea to be fun, sex yea, but rape no sir.

----------


## Onforty

Im lucky, i can do it all i want, i never wake up, but sometimes i accidently teleport somewhere else, thats funny..

----------


## IndigoGhost

I don't sex in dreams, for one reason and that is because i was once kicking a ball around with a female DC and she turned to me and said "This is a boring dream i am gonna wake up now" and she just disappeared.

So i consider all my DC's to be human and treat them like i would in the real world, because to be honest if i was dreaming unconsciously i would not want some homosexual DC to come and do the bad thing with me without my consent.

*My Personal View" (I don't care if you think DC's are part of your own mind but i don't  :smiley: )

----------


## Maria92

Well, what about two consenting subconsciousnesses?

----------


## snuzpilot

> after all of the sex threads i have read over the years and my personal lucid experiences.. it all comes down to whats more fun. most experienced lucid dreamers would agree with me that sex loses its fun after a couple times. you find exploring your lucid dreams is 10x more fun then manipulating it.



sex is better awake anyway.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> So i consider all my DC's to be human and treat them like i would in the real world, because to be honest if i was dreaming unconsciously i would not want some homosexual DC to come and do the bad thing with me without my consent.
> 
> *My Personal View" (I don't care if you think DC's are part of your own mind but i don't )



You're not alone there. Although many DC's prove themselves to totally just be DC's, most of them I can't be sure about, so I treat them like real people.

But for other reasons than this I must say I don't recommend sex in dreams either. I mean, I wouldn't criticize sex in a non-lucid dream because it's obviously out of your control what you do, but intentionally doing that is not right IMO. It's really no different than masturbation for self-gratification, when you think about it. That's just going against the way people were designed.

----------


## Maria92

> You're not alone there. Although many DC's prove themselves to totally just be DC's, most of them I can't be sure about, so I treat them like real people.
> 
> But for other reasons than this I must say I don't recommend sex in dreams either. I mean, I wouldn't criticize sex in a non-lucid dream because it's obviously out of your control what you do, but intentionally doing that is not right IMO. It's really no different than masturbation for self-gratification, when you think about it. That's just going against the way people were designed.



Again, to each his own. If you don't like it, you don't have to do it, but that is no reason to criticize others who enjoy doing it, especially if nobody gets hurt. I could care less what a person does in their own mind; frankly, it's none of my business, and as I stated above, no basis to judge a person on. I, nor anybody else, has a right to tell people what to dream about, what they should dream about, or anything of the nature. 

Like I said, if you don't like it, you don't have to do it, but please don't criticize those who do. 

As for going against the way we were "designed," I would certainly beg to differ. We encounter self-gratification in nature all over the place. It in no way hinders the species, and is actually beneficial in many circumstances. 

And just because I couldn't put it any better myself...




> fapping is good for your health, m'kay

----------


## LiveInTheDream

Yep, I don't expect anyone to do anything differently, I've just seen this thread several times now and I needed to say my part before not doing so got mentally annoying  :Cheeky:

----------


## fy_iceworld

Why waste your precious LD time on promiscuity?

----------


## ebullere

> Why waste your precious LD time on promiscuity?



Because you aren't getting any in real life.

I've found that there are pros and cons to dream sex.

Pros: It's dream sex.

Cons: I usually forget I'm lucid and don't think to review my dream goals, although sometimes this has the opposite effect and makes me think "Shit, I need to stop having dream sex and do something interesting that I can write about in my dream journal." Whenever I become lucid I end up making out with random chicks for some reason, so wasting precious LD time really is a problem for me. Dream sex has no substance, no romance, no vividness, at least for me. It's really just fantasizing.

----------


## TheRabbit

I can see how dream sex would be an LD goal for someone who'd like to stay a virgin until they're married, but has sexual urges. Dream sex is the safest sex as it's all in your head.

Well, usually LD's turn sexual when I turn it into a dream goal. I lack the control to shape my partner into what I would find attractive, but I hope to get better at it. Usually some random DC will proposition me and it just starts from there.

I find that sexual LD'ing keeps me focused on my major life goals instead of wasting it trying to get laid. Though it do hate it when my dream goal for that night was to ride a dragon or fly, but I could neither summon a dragon nor fly. Then I end up with the "Screw this, I'm having sex" state of mind.

----------


## beachgirl

for whatever reason... i have lots of dream sex.

doesn't necessarily stop me from achieving other lucid goals. actually i find flying is more likely to take me out of being lucid.

if it's not a goal...you don't have to do it when lucid.
and if you're talking non-ludcids, well, that's just your ID coming out. it's a part of you.

i think if you think it will take you out of being lucid, it might more easily. maybe that's the real question: does it, or is it just you're assuming it does, so then it does?

(i have a similiar question re flying.)

----------


## kingofhypocrites

> for whatever reason... i have lots of dream sex.
> 
> doesn't necessarily stop me from achieving other lucid goals. actually i find flying is more likely to take me out of being lucid.
> 
> if it's not a goal...you don't have to do it when lucid.
> and if you're talking non-ludcids, well, that's just your ID coming out. it's a part of you.
> 
> i think if you think it will take you out of being lucid, it might more easily. maybe that's the real question: does it, or is it just you're assuming it does, so then it does?
> 
> (i have a similiar question re flying.)



How long do you dream before engaging in sex? Do you always stabilize the dream before hand. I constantly wake up during sex, frustrating.

----------


## beachgirl

gee... usually somewhere in the middle.

 this morning i had a WILD where i seduced a DC. we played for a while and then i moved on. i don't think about it too much. i just don't have "sex" as a big issue- one nice thing about sex is that i can focus on lots of detail. 

and especially wtih DC's, it's just fun, not too serious.  

it just "happens" - just like in life, where it just "happens". i guess i'm more used to this than flying! <grin>

----------


## luciddan

Dream Sex is perfectly normal, natural and instinctive. It serves a number of healthy cathartic functions and should not be labelled as negative or dysfunctional.

It doesn't take much dream incubation to encourage such dreams as we have a natural proclivity for such nocturnal flights of erotic fantasy.

Moreover, as dream characters are simply manifestations of our many-faceted subconscious minds - having sex with them represents a form of psychological integration.

I do, however, agree with other comments that it is somewhat unhealthy to attempt to force yourself upon DC's....this is not because it is wrong on a societal/legal level ( as these play no part in the lucid realm ) but because we cannot and should not attempt to force a union with those aspects of our personality that are too fragile or are not ready for total integration with the conscious/subconsious mind union.

----------


## beachgirl

wow that was reeallly nicely put, luciddan

----------


## Ferret

Very nicely put! My first lucid dream I had a few weeks ago was sexual, pretty cool for my first LD! I started by rubbing my hands on a couch next to me and that stabilized me realy well, I still remember the dream as if it were a memory. The other 5 LDs iv had now have been cool but none as crisp as the first, I think probably because I stabilized and now I always forget. At the end of the dream I think I came but when I woke up there was nothing. So wierd dream sex, it was fun and if it comes along again awsome but im not going to force it....

----------


## EnjoyJoey

> Who in their right mind would stop fucking in real life so they could have a sex dream!? ? I randomly have sex in my non lds, but I don't waste my lucids on it. Plus I need to fuck for at least 1-2 hours to really get off, and my lds are usually less than 20-30 minutes. If you aren't getting any ass in real life then it might be worth your time, but I definitely don't recommend trading waking sex for dream sex, you'd have to be out of your mind.



Agreed

----------


## beachgirl

ideally, they are two different things, dream sex and real sex.
no tradeoffs need occur.
i have both and wouldn't want to have to choose one or the other.
the real decision: how does dream sex affect your lucidity? how stable are you, and, are you in the mood? is it worth risking your ld? because you might.
not always though.
policies kind of fall short here, there are a variety of possibly outcomes. 
orgasm... wet or dry ... wake up or go right on dreaming, etc...
it all depends.

----------


## knmg

well..cool so many others is expserinces similar dreams as I have :tongue2:  I would definitely reconmand you dreaming about sex..
I myself sometimes wants too dream about it because I like the person, and it is cool having sex with them in my dreams cause you can do what ever you want :tongue2:  and sometimes I wake upp, but I do controll my dreams really good so when ever you wake upp just say to yourself well I am dreaming and I want too dream more and you just jump back sort off. For some reason the orgasm you sometimes can get is really good, :tongue2:  it is like since you are controlling everything and all the souroundings are so beautiful as they are atleast in my dreamworld it is funny :tongue2:  but it does not last too long..just try.. :smiley:

----------


## Squaddle

Dream sex ftw lol

----------


## Maria92

> well..cool so many others is expserinces similar dreams as I have I would definitely reconmand you dreaming about sex..
> I myself sometimes wants too dream about it because I like the person, and it is cool having sex with them in my dreams cause you can do what ever you want and sometimes I wake upp, but I do controll my dreams really good so when ever you wake upp just say to yourself well I am dreaming and I want too dream more and you just jump back sort off. For some reason the orgasm you sometimes can get is really good, it is like since you are controlling everything and all the souroundings are so beautiful as they are atleast in my dreamworld it is funny but it does not last too long..just try..



I know this is a small forum, but that was painful to read.

----------


## Buddah

yes it is possible to have sex in dreams.

WARNING: you WILL cum in real life!! be ready to clean up lol.

----------


## jeniferdesauza

Dreams are like.. a collection in your mind.. but if you fantasize enough you may dream about sex. if you really want to try lucid dreaming, you can achieve a sex dream. A lucid dream is when you know you are dreaming while the dream is still going on. During this time of lucid dreaming you can control your dream and they are very real/ vivid.

----------


## Squaddle

> yes it is possible to have sex in dreams.
> 
> WARNING: you WILL cum in real life!! be ready to clean up lol.



I needed that lol..

----------


## Acid

Yeah, I do this all of the time, except the girl's vagina always looks weird, like a hole for headphones on a backpack.  

Mhm.

-Acid

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> yes it is possible to have sex in dreams.
> 
> WARNING: you WILL cum in real life!! be ready to clean up lol.



I can vouch for that. It's happened to me thrice.  :Oops:  It happened in two ld's and one non-lucid.





> Yeah, I do this all of the time, except the girl's vagina always looks weird, like a hole for headphones on a backpack.  
> 
> Mhm.
> 
> -Acid



That made me laugh.  :tongue2:

----------


## yumester

Dream sex is cool and all but sometimes i get angry because my penis distracts me from doing cooler things in the dream. If i see a girl i usually end of trying to have sex with her, usually failing, and then waking up.

Hopefully using the info in that new Clarity tutorial i will be able to think better of what i should do while im in the dream.

----------


## EnjoyJoey

Is dream sex considered cheating?

----------


## yumester

> Is dream sex considered cheating?



Is thinking about other girls considered cheating?

[/rhetorical question]

----------


## jarrhead

> Is dream sex considered cheating?



Only if you tell your girlfriend  :wink2:

----------


## Squaddle

> Only if you tell your girlfriend



Does not compute... oh my stomach..

off for an ld ciao lol

----------


## KingYoshi

> yes it is possible to have sex in dreams.
> 
> WARNING: you WILL cum in real life!! be ready to clean up lol.



I seems to happen in normal dreams more than lucid dreams. I suppose it all depends on the person. I have had sex in LDs over 50 times (maybe more..who knows) and only woke up with cum pants (lol) once. Many times I have thought, "Oh shit! I just came in real life!" Only to wake up and find out that I really didn't.

----------


## Squaddle

> I seems to happen in normal dreams more than lucid dreams. I suppose it all depends on the person. I have had sex in LDs over 50 times (maybe more..who knows) and only woke up with cum pants (lol) once. Many times I have thought, "Oh shit! I just came in real life!" Only to wake up and find out that I really didn't.




that's very likely... grr ive been having issues trying to LD or dream in my dream....

----------


## UsernameTheRand

> I personally see nothing wrong with sexual encounters while dreaming. Myself and many others use Astral projection to meet each other in the dream realms or Astral Plain and have a little fun. Of course this all requires dream control, concentration and an ability to dream walk. I've never tried to have sex with someone in my dream I thought up or who just appears so I have no comment there.



I find it quite cool, as I am underage and would not dare have sex with a real person (in till becoming 18), but in a dream.... anything goes.

----------


## Buddah

> I open the door and there is a girl their, but as i approach her my mom comes in...lol and i woke up in anger, cause i could not kill my dream mom....lol



LMFAO!!  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  thats hilarious

----------


## youssarian

I figure I may as well throw in my couple of cents on the topic. Why not?

Most of my first few LDs went sexual fast. Each time was a spectacular fail and I ended up waking myself and needing a new pair of underwear. I've long given up on it.

I see that some have been much more successful than me. Really, it would feel wrong if I tried it. But when I'm in a dream, sometimes my inhibitions are lowered...

----------


## Shanir

I haven't had any lucid dreams yet (well except one ages ago) but when I dream 9/10 times I have sex well I attempt....get a feel and the scene changes! Take last night I dreamt I was climbing up a flaming spiral mountain thing then randomly start having sex with some DC

Having sex is one of my DreamSigns since it happens so god damn much!

----------


## UsernameTheRand

> I figure I may as well throw in my couple of cents on the topic. Why not?
> 
> Most of my first few LDs went sexual fast. Each time was a spectacular fail and I ended up waking myself and needing a new pair of underwear. I've long given up on it.
> 
> I see that some have been much more successful than me. Really, it would feel wrong if I tried it. But when I'm in a dream, sometimes my inhibitions are lowered...



Just because your pants got soaked you need to replace them?  ::roll::

----------


## ProDreamers

> Originally Posted by Celina  View Post
> I personally see nothing wrong with sexual encounters while dreaming. Myself and many others use Astral projection to meet each other in the dream realms or Astral Plain and have a little fun. Of course this all requires dream control, concentration and an ability to dream walk. I've never tried to have sex with someone in my dream I thought up or who just appears so I have no comment there.



That's cool - I haven't learned much about Astral projection yet.  Is it the same as LD?

It's easier to have a sex dream if you _abstain_ for a while...not sure why.  All I know is that it also causes a messy situation upon awaking.  I had a three-some riding on the top of a stagecoach once, that was pretty interesting but I've never been able to figure out what triggered such a fantastic scene (for some reason, intending to have a sexually charged dream doesn't seem to work for me).  Oh well - hopefully I'll have it happen again and pay better attention.

----------


## UsernameTheRand

> I don't sex in dreams, for one reason and that is because i was once kicking a ball around with a female DC and she turned to me and said "This is a boring dream i am gonna wake up now" and she just disappeared.
> 
> So i consider all my DC's to be human and treat them like i would in the real world, because to be honest if i was dreaming unconsciously i would not want some homosexual DC to come and do the bad thing with me without my consent.
> 
> *My Personal View" (I don't care if you think DC's are part of your own mind but i don't )



Hmmm. I'd rather have sex with a "human" DC.

----------


## StasConstantine

Try not to do it, cuzz it REALLY addicts u, probably more than drugs!

----------


## UsernameTheRand

Thank you for the advice, but I have my mind made up.
I know a kid (I just now learned this about him, telling him about the wonders of lucid dreaming, LOL) who lucid dreams naturally, and dreams about sex all the time. He seems  unscathed. Despite being a total pervert, that is.

----------


## jarrhead

I had sex in a dream last night.

HOLY CRAP. lol!


The lucid lasted what felt like two hours.  I did plenty of things - shapeshifting, flying in my new form (failed.), had sex, and even just sat there and socialized.

----------


## Maria92

> Try not to do it, cuzz it REALLY addicts u, probably more than drugs!



I think that's more of a personal thing, and I don't know anyone who's had their lives seriously messed up from having too much dream sex.  ::roll:: 





> I know a kid (I just now learned this about him, telling him about the wonders of lucid dreaming, LOL) who lucid dreams naturally, and dreams about sex all the time. He seems  unscathed. Despite being a total pervert, that is.



Nothing wrong with being a bit twisted.  :Shades wink: 





> The lucid lasted what felt like two hours.  I did plenty of things - shapeshifting, flying in my new form (failed.), had sex, and even just sat there and socialized.



You lucky bugger...

----------


## EnjoyJoey

> I think that's more of a personal thing, and I don't know anyone who's had their lives seriously messed up from having too much dream sex.



I do.

----------


## yumester

Feels good man

----------


## jarrhead

> You lucky bugger...



Yeah, I ran out of things to do, so I just sat there sipping on fruity drinks talking to women.

----------


## Mancon

> I open the door and there is a girl their, but as i approach her my mom comes in...lol and i woke up in anger, cause i could not kill my dream mom....lol



LOL

----------


## Rezzo

Girls in dreams only ever want me for the sex, and then they just disappear...

----------


## StriderKiwi

> Stop having sex and quit masturbate for a week - longer the better (When you have more sperm  stored up, you will have a higher probability of having a sex dream because of higher levels of hormone)Auto suggestion before you go to sleep -- repeatedly think about something like "I will dream about blah blah blah"Turn lucid.(optional, you can do it without)Find a girl in a dream and have sex with her.Orgasm can make you wake up and wet your bed!When I was in puberty, I used to have a lot of sex dreams, but now the frequency is down to once a month.



1. agreed.
2. never tried
3. I've never been lucid in any of my sex dreams (and i've had so many that i've lost count  ::D:  ) usually because i'm too caught up in the moment. 
4. she always appears before me so i never have to search
5. that's happened alot of times (usually at the really good parts)
so yeah you can try it but i've never been able to force it.

----------


## beachgirl

i let the dream tell me what is important, not the other way around.
i am more interested in interacting with the dream as opposed to editing or controlling it.
so, if i get a sex scene, then i interact with that.
if it's another scene, same story,
i think this passive approach is more honoring of our innate dream consciousness trying to connect with us.
why block the message signals deliberately?
so, it appears, that certain things are up for me for a while, then they transition. sex. love. greed. generosity. etc. why judge? 
let it happen, let it flow, allow whatever...
the only issue is when you are lucid, what to do? 
again, follow your instincts as to where you want to go then, without prejudgments. i think the expectations have us lose lucidity. but when we are truly in the dance of the lucid dream, we keep the lucidity, sex or whatever else happens.

----------


## LucidApprentice

Message signals? I don't think I'm blocking out my entire subconscious/dream conscious just by spicing up a dream.

----------


## Merro

Every time I have sex with girls in a dream. I wake up because of excitement. You need to learn how to control that excitement.

----------


## Mechanized Mind

it is very possible to orgasm in a dream. and the neat thing is that you don't have any mess to clean up after..

----------


## beachgirl

@lucidapprentice: i hear you! i think i was more speaking against editing a dream, as in censorship at the level of the logical mind. spicing it up if wished is fun.
wow, the dream i had last night: XXX! i didn't have to do a thing. unfortunately i didn't get lucid but ... no need, in this one. things went swimmingly. (especially for my partner!)

----------


## alienjesus

Strangely enough, when I searched the forums for "sex" nothing came up. I found this thread by searching for incubation (and yet I see no discussion of it...)

Anyway, I figure I might as well get my first post out of the way and chime in on this discussion.

I had my first truly lucid dream a few nights ago. Guess what I did first? 

In my defense, I had been previously been having a very long and especially realistic sex dream which I didn't get to finish for reasons I can't remember (I never get to finish sex in normal dreams--something ALWAYS happens), so I had a serious case of imaginary blue balls. And I was worried the dream could end any second (my previous lucids had ended the minute I realized I was dreaming).

So anyway, I was in an average size room in some unidentifiable house with about 10 people. Everyone in the room was just standing around like they were in a trance (it was like everything just stopped the minute I realized it was a dream). Basically, I just walked up to the least ugly girl (only 2 girls, so not much choice), led her by the hand over to the couch, and had sex with her (I asked her to put it in so it would be less rapey, but aside from that she didn't move or talk or have any reactions). It felt great right away and I didn't bother trying to last. It was incredibly realistic and extremely intense. It wasn't the best orgasm I've ever had, but it was probably in the top ten.  It lasted pretty long too--long enough for me to have what seemed like a complete orgasm before and after I woke up (I woke up in the middle of cumming). Yea, I made a mess in real life, but that doesn't bother me. I take a shower every morning anyway. What is really exciting is that what in reality would have been horrible sex (60 seconds of fucking some ugly comatose girl in front of a bunch of strangers) was incredible. So I know I have a lot of room for improvement. And yea, it may theoretically be a waste of godlike dream power, but as long as I'm single sex is at the forefront of my mind. I can't help it. Maybe in the future I'll explore my dream a bit more, and then end it with sex. Hopefully I can eventually learn to have a dream orgasm without waking up.

In regard to the intensity of orgasms in dreams, I think it is fed by your experience and imagination like any other dream activity. If you haven't had great sex in real life, I doubt you could have great sex in a dream. How would you even know what it feels like? (I assure you, it's nothing like masturbation). Also, if you can't imagine a fantasy beyond what you have experienced in reality, you can't expect to experience one in a dream. I'm not trying to be insulting, but maybe the people who don't have good dream orgasms are lacking in experience or imagination, or maybe just the desire to have great sex (if I was in a relationship right now I wouldn't care about it nearly as much, but since I'm not it's all I think about).

So anyway, my first (real) lucid dream lasted about five minutes, which I think is a good start. If I had abstained it probably would have lasted a lot longer. I was in complete control of myself, and was aware of everything I know about lucid dreaming and could remember my previous attempts so I knew what to avoid. My DCs followed simple commands, but had no personalities. Sorry I wrote so much in what is probably a dead thread, but I had a lot to say and I couldn't find any other sex threads.

----------


## jarrhead

Search doesn't like 3 letter words.  :wink2:

----------


## jmanjohn

To get back to helping, when your lucid you should be able to will them to sleep with you. I've done it alot. It does get addictive and you will almost never dream of anything else. Only when your very lucid will you dream of something else. I suggest just letting them happen. But when lucid just do cooler stuff. Sex is obtained all through life. Don't do something u can in life in a dream. Fly. Create. Kill. Fun stuff!

----------


## alienjesus

> To get back to helping, when your lucid you should be able to will them to sleep with you. I've done it alot. It does get addictive and you will almost never dream of anything else. Only when your very lucid will you dream of something else. I suggest just letting them happen. But when lucid just do cooler stuff. Sex is obtained all through life. Don't do something u can in life in a dream. Fly. Create. Kill. Fun stuff!



That was my plan. Sex in that dream was an impulse thing (I was hell-bent on finishing what I started). Tonight I had the chance for sex in a semi-lucid and wasn't too interested, so I don't think it will end up dominating my dreams. I have pretty good self control. I managed to have my second fully lucid dream this afternoon, and was planning to do some cool shit. Unfortunately, I started out in the back of an SUV so I didn't have room to spin. I tried to change the driver into my friend by closing my eyes and expecting him to be driving when I opened them, but I had trouble getting them open again and when I did it was all blurry and then I just woke up. 

I don't know if the dream wasn't stable enough yet since I'd only been lucid for about 10 seconds, or if closing your eyes in a LD is just a no-no. I should have just jumped out the car door, but the windows were blacked out so I couldn't tell how fast we were going and I didn't want to jostle myself awake. I was pretty pissed I woke myself up after FINALLY getting lucid, especially since this was about #10 in a series of very short and unstable dreams where I knew I was dreaming but trying to go fully lucid kept waking me up.

----------


## frizzyfolife

i have done everything from flying to going on an xmen style killing spree at my high school, also i have dreams of "teasing" from girls i know but it never escalates.  I have two theories but i'm trying to get feedback so i can git-r-done as they say. Theory one is that it seems all my dreaming is done in the last hour or less of sleep so there is not enough time to push it, or theory two is that there are certain things you must do in real life to experience them in a dream unlike the unrealistic ventures. And i'm saying i still got the big v written on my chest.

----------


## Maria92

Virgins can have dream sex. Having _lucid_ dream sex is where it gets a bit tricky, especially if you end up building it up into this big exciting thing, so to speak. If you get over-excited, you almost certainly will wake up. So, while having sex a few times in real life can help, it isn't essential to having good, realistic lucid sex. The idea of rushing through a dream, too, needs to go, as that will also cause premature waking ( ::teeth:: ). To effectively have lucid sex, most people need to approach it with more of a hit-and-run attitude, or else take it very slow. And when I say slow, I mean fucking slow ( ::teeth:: ). Remind yourself you're dreaming, keep your emotions in check, all that. Much easier said than done. It's definitely a more advanced lucid task for many.

----------


## alienjesus

> So, while having sex a few times in real life can help, it isn't essential to having good, realistic lucid sex.



I disagree. Unless you believe in dream clairvoyance, there is no way your mind could know exactly what real sex feels like. It would probably just feel like a really good handjob.

----------


## Maria92

Would it? Can you recall the scent of coffee? How about the taste of ice cream? Now...can you _feel_ what it would be like to have a tentacle coming out of your back? Surprised? Can you move the tentacle around? Now can you spawn an extra pair of arms? How hard would it be to picture sex, given that you can wave around four arms at once without moving? I'm not saying it will be dead-on-balls accurate, but it doesn't have to be way off-base, either.

----------


## jarrhead

> Virgins can have dream sex. Having _lucid_ dream sex is where it gets a bit tricky, especially if you end up building it up into this big exciting thing, so to speak. If you get over-excited, you almost certainly will wake up. So, while having sex a few times in real life can help, it isn't essential to having good, realistic lucid sex. The idea of rushing through a dream, too, needs to go, as that will also cause premature ejaculating. (). To effectively have lucid sex, most people need to approach it with more of a hit-and-run attitude, or else take it very slow. And when I say slow, I mean *fucking* slow (). Remind yourself you're dreaming, keep your emotions in check, all that. Much easier said than done. It's definitely a more advanced lucid task for many.



Fixed in two spots.

----------


## jarrhead

I've had lucid sex and I am a virgin.  As soon as I get laid i'll be sure to tell you how close it was.  

I did not feel my hand around me. Lmao.  I mean I guess since your hand and dick are two separate senses my brain was able to pull just one of them.

----------


## tommo

> Who in their right mind would stop fucking in real life so they could have a sex dream!? ? I randomly have sex in my non lds, but I don't waste my lucids on it. Plus I need to fuck for at least 1-2 hours to really get off, and my lds are usually less than 20-30 minutes. If you aren't getting any ass in real life then it might be worth your time, but I definitely don't recommend trading waking sex for dream sex, you'd have to be out of your mind.



1-2 hours????  Pretty sure that's quite abnormal.  I think I'd be physically worn out before that point lol
Anyway in dream I find I finish WAY quicker, so maybe it wouldn't take that long in a dream.  And it feels a lot better to orgasm too.  Even if I don't orgasm IRL.
If I don't IRL I usually don't wake up either.

----------


## alienjesus

> Would it? Can you recall the scent of coffee? How about the taste of ice cream? Now...can you _feel_ what it would be like to have a tentacle coming out of your back? Surprised? Can you move the tentacle around? Now can you spawn an extra pair of arms? How hard would it be to picture sex, given that you can wave around four arms at once without moving? I'm not saying it will be dead-on-balls accurate, but it doesn't have to be way off-base, either.



Just because you can't recall a smell or sensation on command, doesn't mean it isn't locked away in your head somewhere. I'm sure your subconscious could summon it up for your dream. The fact that you can recognize the smell of coffee proves you know the smell. I don't doubt you could imagine sex. My point is that if you haven't experienced something in real life, your mind will have to create a sensation for it which obviously won't be completely accurate.





> I've had lucid sex and I am a virgin.  As soon as I get laid i'll be sure to tell you how close it was.  
> 
> I did not feel my hand around me. Lmao.  I mean I guess since your hand and dick are two separate senses my brain was able to pull just one of them.



Lol, I didn't mean it would literally feel like a handjob, I just meant the orgasm would be on par with a good handjob, since that is the sensation your mind has to work with. Good sex is on a whole other level...

----------


## Squaddle

I can't stop laughing guys.... LOOOOL

----------


## Maria92

> Just because you can't recall a smell or sensation on command, doesn't mean it isn't locked away in your head somewhere. I'm sure your subconscious could summon it up for your dream.



But that's just it...I CAN call up those memories on demand. And in addition, I can create new sensations on demand (such as spawning a second pair of arms or tentacles). Not saying they're dead-on accurate, but they can be pretty darn close. I'd say your mind does a pretty good job (most of the time) at filling in the blanks.

----------


## LRT

Just a testimonial: I'm a virgin (never masturbated, even) and I've had incredible lucid sex.

----------


## alienjesus

> But that's just it...I CAN call up those memories on demand. And in addition, I can create new sensations on demand (such as spawning a second pair of arms or tentacles). Not saying they're dead-on accurate, but they can be pretty darn close. I'd say your mind does a pretty good job (most of the time) at filling in the blanks.



I don't doubt you can create new sensations, but since there is no real world equivalent of growing tentacles, there really is no 'right' sensation to use. It feels like whatever you think it should feel like.





> Just a testimonial: I'm a virgin (never masturbated, even) and I've had incredible lucid sex.



I don't doubt it, but being a virgin it's possible that your perspective is skewed (you don't have a basis for comparison, so any sex is going to seem awesome). I don't mean that as an insult, it's just true. You build up a tolerance to sex. That's why porn stars can fuck gorgeous girls all day without getting too excited.

I had sex plenty before my first LD, so I don't know how well my mind could have simulated it. It's possible we instinctively know what sex feels like, sort of like a genetic memory. There is also the possibility of dream clairvoyance (can't comment on this, I haven't gotten to test it yet. I need to go somewhere or do something new, then do it in real life and compare).

However, there are a lot of details of sex that I doubt a virgin would have correct (all dead on in my dream). For example (at the risk of being too graphic): how her pussy smells, the exact anatomy of it, how it tastes, how it feels inside when I finger it, how it expands and contracts, the noises, the temperature, how it gets wet, the exact consistency of said wetness, the friction from her pubic hair, etc. These are all things I had no clue about when I was a virgin.

Also, when you have really good sex, it's more than just an orgasm. You kind of feel good all over. I don't really know how to describe it (and its been a while since I felt it).

----------


## Mike02

Quote Originally Posted by Mario92  View Post
But that's just it...I CAN call up those memories on demand. And in addition, I can create new sensations on demand (such as spawning a second pair of arms or tentacles). Not saying they're dead-on accurate, but they can be pretty darn close. I'd say your mind does a pretty good job (most of the time) at filling in the blanks.
I don't doubt you can create new sensations, but since there is no real world equivalent of growing tentacles, there really is no 'right' sensation to use. It feels like whatever you think it should feel like.

Quote Originally Posted by LRT View Post
Just a testimonial: I'm a virgin (never masturbated, even) and I've had incredible lucid sex.
I don't doubt it, but being a virgin it's possible that your perspective is skewed (you don't have a basis for comparison, so any sex is going to seem awesome). I don't mean that as an insult, it's just true. You build up a tolerance to sex. That's why porn stars can fuck gorgeous girls all day without getting too excited.

I had sex plenty before my first LD, so I don't know how well my mind could have simulated it. It's possible we instinctively know what sex feels like, sort of like a genetic memory. There is also the possibility of dream clairvoyance (can't comment on this, I haven't gotten to test it yet. I need to go somewhere or do something new, then do it in real life and compare).

However, there are a lot of details of sex that I doubt a virgin would have correct (all dead on in my dream). For example (at the risk of being too graphic): how her pussy smells, the exact anatomy of it, how it tastes, how it feels inside when I finger it, how it expands and contracts, the noises, the temperature, how it gets wet, the exact consistency of said wetness, the friction from her pubic hair, etc. These are all things I had no clue about when I was a virgin.

Also, when you have really good sex, it's more than just an orgasm. You kind of feel good all over. I don't really know how to describe it (and its been a while since I felt it). 



THANKS FOR TELLING ME THAT!

----------


## horsey101

> Just a testimonial: I'm a virgin (never masturbated, even) and I've had incredible lucid sex.



This is pretty off-topic, but why not masturbate if you enjoy lucid sex?

----------


## Saturos

Once in a non-lucid I had an orgy with a bunch of hot ninjas on a trampoline. It was epic.

----------


## Maria92

> I don't doubt you can create new sensations, but since there is no real world equivalent of growing tentacles, there really is no 'right' sensation to use. It feels like whatever you think it should feel like.



Precisely what I'm saying. 





> However, there are a lot of details of sex that I doubt a virgin would have correct (all dead on in my dream).



If you did take into account those factors, the one that would likely be the most challenging would be the smell. The rest could probably be simulated with close, or at least good enough, sensory substitutes. The rest can be turned up through a couple internet searches, databases, wikipedia, and a few flash videos. 





> Also, when you have really good sex, it's more than just an orgasm. You kind of feel good all over. I don't really know how to describe it (and its been a while since I felt it).



I do believe I remember reading somewhere that, for males, physical orgasms don't deviate very much within the individual. Different males have different orgasms, but for that one person, almost every orgasm, no matter the method of induction, is virtually identical. The psychological aspects do vary, and can vary greatly. But, haven't you ever had a dream and woken up feeling great for no apparent reason, other than the dream? Or maybe even woken up feeling stressed over a dream? Emotions are heightened in the dream world, and I imagine it'd be possible to reproduce the after-effects of fantastic sex. 





> Quote Originally Posted by Mario92  View Post
> But that's just it...I CAN call up those memories on demand. And in addition, I can create new sensations on demand (such as spawning a second pair of arms or tentacles). Not saying they're dead-on accurate, but they can be pretty darn close. I'd say your mind does a pretty good job (most of the time) at filling in the blanks...
> 
> THANKS FOR TELLING ME THAT!



What the...? This post gave me a headache.

----------


## alienjesus

> If you did take into account those factors, the one that would likely be the most challenging would be the smell. The rest could probably be simulated with close, or at least good enough, sensory substitutes. The rest can be turned up through a couple internet searches, databases, wikipedia, and a few flash videos.



I suppose if you did plenty of research you may be able to come close enough. All I can really do is speculate, since I can never go back and experience LD sex as a virgin. I think it would be hard to get all the details correct though, and I'm not convinced the overall experience would be equivalent (the biggest draw of LD sex is that it is so realistic; I think you are missing out at least a little if your mind has to synthesize your sensations).

Anyway, my original post that started this conversation was really directed at people who said they didn't enjoy dream sex, or at least didn't enjoy it as much as it seems they should. If one is having great dream sex (great for you at least; it's all relative), then there really is nothing to argue about. I suspect it will get much better with real world experience, but until then it's the best you can do and likely much more enjoyable than any kind of masturbation. So enjoy  :Shades wink: 





> I do believe I remember reading somewhere that, for males, physical orgasms don't deviate very much within the individual. Different males have different orgasms, but for that one person, almost every orgasm, no matter the method of induction, is virtually identical. The psychological aspects do vary, and can vary greatly. But, haven't you ever had a dream and woken up feeling great for no apparent reason, other than the dream? Or maybe even woken up feeling stressed over a dream? Emotions are heightened in the dream world, and I imagine it'd be possible to reproduce the after-effects of fantastic sex.



Getting kind of OT now, but I have to say that my orgasms vary a lot when masturbating. Sometimes they are pretty good, sometimes they completely suck. The variance I experience in sex is probably more to do with the psychological factors, although one seems to influence the other (exceptional orgasms make you happy).

I have definitely woken up feeling upset or angry after a dream (there is a recurring theme in my dreams of me getting into huge arguments with authority figures, usually my dad). The only dream I can really remember feeling great after is the sex dream from my original post. However, these are all emotions I have experienced in the real world, so again I can't comment on how realistically they could be simulated.






> Once in a non-lucid I had an orgy with a bunch of hot ninjas on a trampoline. It was epic.




 ::banana::  My hero  ::banana::

----------


## Thomas80

> ... I often wonder if ... or ppl in wheelchairs can walk and run...?[/B]



Maybe its offtopic but IRL I'm in a wheelchair & I can walk, run & fly in my dreams. Fun fun fun  ::happyme::

----------


## Maria92

> I suppose if you did plenty of research you may be able to come close enough. All I can really do is speculate, since I can never go back and experience LD sex as a virgin. I think it would be hard to get all the details correct though, and I'm not convinced the overall experience would be equivalent (the biggest draw of LD sex is that it is so realistic; I think you are missing out at least a little if your mind has to synthesize your sensations).



Well, yeah, you'd probably end up missing something, but by the same token, your emotions are heightened and it isn't unusual to have epic orgasms within a few seconds. True masters can prolong it to realistic durations. 





> Anyway, my original post that started this conversation was really directed at people who said they didn't enjoy dream sex, or at least didn't enjoy it as much as it seems they should. If one is having great dream sex (great for you at least; it's all relative), then there really is nothing to argue about. I suspect it will get much better with real world experience, but until then it's the best you can do and likely much more enjoyable than any kind of masturbation. So enjoy



 ::teeth::  





> Getting kind of OT now, but I have to say that my orgasms vary a lot when masturbating. Sometimes they are pretty good, sometimes they completely suck. The variance I experience in sex is probably more to do with the psychological factors, although one seems to influence the other (exceptional orgasms make you happy).



This I find interesting. For me, when flogging the dolphin, the only thing that differentiates one experience from another is the number of multiple orgasms I achieve (six being the most to-date). The more you have consecutively, the better each subsequent one becomes. I dunno...maybe I'm not as in-touch with myself (so to speak) as I thought. 




> I have definitely woken up feeling upset or angry after a dream (there is a recurring theme in my dreams of me getting into huge arguments with authority figures, usually my dad). The only dream I can really remember feeling great after is the sex dream from my original post. However, these are all emotions I have experienced in the real world, so again I can't comment on how realistically they could be simulated.



I always like the dreams where I wake up and life just seems awesome for some reason. This usually happens after falling in love in a dream. Life just seems much better, the sun shines brighter, and the rest of the day I end up waxing poetic and reflecting on the spectacular feeling of love and the bitter-sweet melancholy that goes with realizing she was only an illusion. 





> My hero 
> 
> edit: and why aren't my bananas dancing!?



I think there's a glitch in either DV or the banana emote itself. It will shut off after being logged on for extended periods of time.

----------


## alienjesus

> it isn't unusual to have epic orgasms within a few seconds.



I can certainly attest to that   ::D: 






> This I find interesting. For me, when flogging the dolphin, the only thing that differentiates one experience from another is the number of multiple orgasms I achieve (six being the most to-date). The more you have consecutively, the better each subsequent one becomes. I dunno...maybe I'm not as in-touch with myself (so to speak) as I thought.



If you're a guy having 6 orgasms ( ::bowdown:: ), I'd say you're as in touch as you need to get. At the height of my practice I could have a few, but only the last one where I fully ejaculated was a full orgasm--the first couple were sort of halfway there and I was working so hard to stop from cumming that I barely enjoyed them. Not sure how _you_ do it, but I used the PC clench method where you basically pinch it off (not so fun for masturbating, but useful during sex so you don't embarrass yourself and disappoint your partner).





> I always like the dreams where I wake up and life just seems awesome for some reason. This usually happens after falling in love in a dream.



That's my next goal actually, but I've been having trouble with insomnia on and off and I haven't been lucid in almost a week   :Bang head: 





> I think there's a glitch in either DV or the banana emote itself. It will shut off after being logged on for extended periods of time.



I don't know but they're dancing now!

 ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## zebrah

> Maybe its offtopic but IRL I'm in a wheelchair & I can walk, run & fly in my dreams. Fun fun fun



Have you always been in a wheelchair? If you don't mind me asking of course.

----------


## Maria92

> If you're a guy having 6 orgasms (), I'd say you're as in touch as you need to get. At the height of my practice I could have a few, but only the last one where I fully ejaculated was a full orgasm--the first couple were sort of halfway there and I was working so hard to stop from cumming that I barely enjoyed them. Not sure how _you_ do it, but I used the PC clench method where you basically pinch it off (not so fun for masturbating, but useful during sex so you don't embarrass yourself and disappoint your partner).



I do the PC clench thing too, though I'm trying to get into the swing of tantric sex. The key is to build up PC muscles of steel. Eventually, it sort of becomes habit. Learning to clench at _exactly_ the right moment can also be a bit tricky to figure out. An enjoyable quest, for sure, but one that takes a great deal of patience. 





> That's my next goal actually, but I've been having trouble with insomnia on and off and I haven't been lucid in almost a week



Good luck, mate! I've always loved dream love... 





> I don't know but they're dancing now!



You sort of remind me of, well, me. I like it.  ::D:  Good luck to you, mate!

----------


## blakethegreat

i agree i heard that LDing can help u do things in real life like train u for the event use this insted

----------


## Thomas80

> Have you always been in a wheelchair? If you don't mind me asking of course.



I dont mind you ask. I'm in a wheelchair (permanently) for about 8 years now. Till 2002 I could walk, not very far. I could never run fast, even as a kid but in my dreams I can run fast & far.

----------


## alienjesus

> I do the PC clench thing too, though I'm trying to get into the swing of tantric sex. The key is to build up PC muscles of steel. Eventually, it sort of becomes habit. Learning to clench at _exactly_ the right moment can also be a bit tricky to figure out. An enjoyable quest, for sure, but one that takes a great deal of patience.



There was a time when I had a pretty strong pc muscle (my dick was like a big red rock), but after I broke up with what's-her-face I let myself go. I'm really trying now to get back into shape, but it's hard to stay motivated without a gf to impress.

I'm interested in learning tantric too. I haven't done much research, but from what I _have_ read it sounds like it's basically just a series of shallow thrusts followed by a deep one (like 9 shallow, 1 deep) combined with deep breathing and mental control. Unfortunately I don't have anyone to practice with right now. I have it on my list of stuff to try out in the dream world, but I don't know if I'll get any real life benefit from it.

----------


## Maria92

There's a variation of tantric sex where you bring yourself to orgasm without touching yourself. This usually involves very strong visualizations (not unlike a VILD) and PC flexing. And if you're really stellar, it's rumored that you can achieve it without the PC clenching bit. ^_^

----------


## jarrhead

> There's a variation of tantric sex where you bring yourself to orgasm without touching yourself. This usually involves very strong visualizations (not unlike a VILD) and PC flexing. And if you're really stellar, it's rumored that you can achieve it without the PC clenching bit. ^_^



Seen it happen. VERY Long story.

----------


## beachgirl

i'm in with Mario92. Orgasms in dreams are just that: orgasms without touching yourself and yes you can get them like that in real life too. I've done both types many times. The more you practice, the easier it gets. (I've seen lots of men learn this, just in case you're wondering if the same information applies equally to man and women)?

@alienjesus: you can practice on your own, it's easy and there are lots of books out there. i've even seen a few downloads and references on this site. Here's one link: http://www.whitelotuseast.com/MultipleOrgasm.htm

my suggestion, learn this for your self. and... also keep in mind that your next girlfriend will be so pleased that you did!

enjoy!

----------


## Perlinfalcon

So far, every time I have a chain of lucid dreams of any length, one of them is going to involve sex. Unfortunately I kind of feel like it's a waste of time for me. You see, in RL I have very good sex with my husband.  But for some reason my dream self always decides it's very important I have dream sex. With my husband. My husband who In real life is sleeping right next to me and would probably love to have real life sex with me after I'm done spending my lucid time on flying and shapeshifting and whatever else.

This seems odd to me. The dream sex is usually about average and the orgasms are less intense than in RL. 

Has anyone else experienced sex as a sort of a roadblock? It seems like if I have an orgasm I wake a little bit and then move on to a long, vivid lucid, but if I don't climax I just wake up. 

I read somewhere that during REM sleep there is an increase in bloodflow to the sex organs. Maybe this has something to do with it.

----------


## beachgirl

i've found that dream sex usually is quite different from sex in RL. If i orgasm i might just go on dreaming, but if i try to interrupt the energy, it could wake me up - So... go with the flow is my attitude. It's an art to not wake up. Actually i have tried to prolong my dream orgasms and sometimes draw them out for as long as possible so i don't wake up or climax. I just love that long build up stage. Even going over the edge doesn't have t wake me up. Either way... Nice...

----------


## alienjesus

> i'm in with Mario92. Orgasms in dreams are just that: orgasms without touching yourself and yes you can get them like that in real life too. 
> 
> @alienjesus: you can practice on your own, it's easy and there are lots of books out there. i've even seen a few downloads and references on this site. Here's one link: http://www.whitelotuseast.com/MultipleOrgasm.htm



The technique in the link is what I used to do (and am starting to do again). Having them without actually touching myself is new to me though. I can sometimes get myself very aroused by visualization, but never to the point of actual orgasm.

----------


## Libertydreamer

In a lucid dream you can control the dream so sex in it is a choice. It just goes to show how we get taken over by our sex drives. For me in past LDs I have sought to have sex in them and do things I would nnot dare do in RL becuase of the consequences and also self esteme. After some encounters with dream charectors I have felt pretty bad about"using" myself sexually like that, or my mind in this case. These lucid dreams can show you a lot about your personalities, your weaknesses and things you will do when real people and reprocusions are not involved. I then work on those aspects of myself in real life. Now when I feel the urge to have crazy sex in a lucid dream I create a senario where it is more tantric in nature of a wish of something I want with respect of myself in real life and of the "charector" in dream state. After all these dream charectors do not exists but they DO exist in your mind. So in some sense you have to value them or it reflects that you do not value yourself and others in real life. How does one feel about themself after that?

----------


## Maria92

> How does one feel about themself after that?



Well, for me, I feel like I've had a shaggingly good time, and that smiting people who annoy me is fun. ^_^ I admit I'm not perfect, and quite frankly, I don't want to be, but I see nothing wrong with shagging a pretty lady in my dreams or roasting some poor fools video game style. I had a delightful non-lucid in which I fell in love and woke up feeling great. I realize that the person was a product of my imagination, but I really don't care. Similarly, I ripped a group of goblin-like humanoids to shreds werewolf style and enjoyed every moment of it. Life is short...too short to be stressing over things that aren't stress-worthy. I'm a human being. I have flaws. I'm okay with that.  :smiley: 

But, as always, to each his own.  :smiley:

----------


## zebrah

Mario epic post I'm saving that in a word doc

----------


## WanderingMind

Still no lucid dream sex, but I'm having several lucid with romantic encounters with women. I actually had one where I looked at pics of my girlfriend before bed, and found her in a store in my dream. Then we went to a building and had a little fun. lol

----------


## zebrah

> Still no lucid dream sex, but I'm having several lucid with romantic encounters with women. I actually had one where I looked at pics of my girlfriend before bed, and found her in a store in my dream. Then we went to a building and had a little fun. lol



Either start doing reality checks when you have sex or look at pics of someone other then your girl friend

----------


## jmanjohn

I suggest never going after lucid sex. I keep doing it and i can't stop. 90% of lucids are sex. I'm trying to stop now. But it is so hard when your mind in a lucid immediately thinks about it. If i'm really lucid i can stop it. But its just too much trouble most of the time to remember. So i might be stuck on lucid sex forever. Not the worst thing in the world though.

----------


## alienjesus

My last 4 or so lucids I've been wanting sex, but I can't find a girl (or anyone really). It's weird. I never thought lucid dreaming could be boring, but I can't figure out how to change scenery and I keep ending up all alone with nothing to do (one dream I spent jumping around my front yard. I didn't get very high). Can someone tell me if you are supposed to close your eyes when dream spinning? I've tried it both ways and neither seems to work, but usually closing my eyes wakes me up. Or at least gives me a false awakening which I never recognize. I did try to fly in one of these boring dreams, but I just floated up and then the ground disappeared and I was just suspended in white. Then I had a FA, followed by a real one.

----------


## jarrhead

Lucid Sex WILL take over.  I'm slowly breaking from it. I think im just a night or two off of being free

----------


## lala2

In some of my first lucid dreams (or at least when i understood what lucid dreaming was....i'm still a beginner at it) I had orgasms but they weren't sexual, everytime i've been about to have sex in my dreams its with someone that i don't really want to and it never actually happens...I definitely think having a non sexual orgasm was pleasant (one time i was just floating in an invisible hammock when it happened) and another time i tried to do it but woke myself up, don't really remember the other times.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, I've done my research(first hand :smiley: ), and found a vast amount of facts about dream sex:
-It may cause you to wake up
-You may have to use the bathroom in real life(possible bed-wetting :Oh noes: )
-It can make the dream vivid
-and, you may lose your lucidity

These are all the risks of dream sex, so chose what to do wisely. And remember the risks!

----------


## zebrah

> Well, I've done my research(first hand)



Lol





> -You may have to use the bathroom in real life(possible bed-wetting)



Umm you do know what ejaculation is correct.

----------


## WarBenifit156

I've tried to have sex in lucid dreams and it didn't work out, each time I woke up because of the feeling. It felt really good, but when I woke up I felt like I was about to cum. That's pretty scary. Two reasons I don't want to do it is because...

1. I'll wake up
2. I might cum. 

I don't wanna wake up in the middle of the night with my dick glued to my underwear.

----------


## WakataDreamer

I'v never posted in this thread before, but here are my thoughts on the matter....

It's wrong to force sex, even in dreams. All of you can do what you want, but I never have... it just feels wrong. Not just rape, but even "mentally softening" the person, if you will. I don't like manipulating DCs unless they're active antagonists, or some empty-head that I summoned to test something on, but existing, innocent DCs that my mind has already created are sort of sacred to me... it's a morality thing, I guess.

That being said, I've never had lucid sex. Howevr, I have had the whole shabang of lucid _foreplay,_ including pants-on (well actually, _robe_-on) crotch grinding while hugging, passionate kisses, reaching down pants and fingering girls in closets.... mhm. Been there done that.

It's fine as long as the DCs suggests it themselves, or if you suggest it and the DC accepts your offer of their own free will (if dream characters can _have_ a free will -- but you get my point), without you doing something to them.

Anyways, I've always found romance to be much more interesting than anything sexual... of course I might be being a bit hypocritical, since the romance has always led to those sexual situations... well, more like a blend of the two. I guess sex is fine but I'd try more romance with the sex blended in, just a component in the romantic experience. Trust me, it's way more rewarding...you guys think that lucid _sex_ is addicting... I wake up wishing that that girl was real so that we could spend the rest of our lives together... I'm trying to LD again soon just to find her and make her a recurring character.

I had a dream last night where I et a girl at a movie theater... we talked... I asked, "Want to have sex?" in a romantic tone, looking into her eyes... she said "Yes," and so we wandered the corridors, searching for a secluded spot, kissing passionately and holding hands as we talked along the way... we had an adventure, exploring the entire dreamscape (it was set in a school of sorts, but with the interior like that of a library, and with a movie theater, billions of staircases leading to all sorts of places, etc...)... I spontaneously became blinded in one part (my subconscious attempting to thwart me or throw in a random variable,  guess)... I told her, and asked her to guide me, she did. She held me up and steered me around corners... I was sure that I was going to open my eyes and find myself in some horrible place, an evil trick of my subconscious, but no, I opened them (well, rather, my vision returned) to find myself in a secluded, darkened hallway, and her arm wrapped around my side smiling at me... we got in a closet, then realized that it was only big enough for the two of us to stand up in, I asked, "Umm... so how are we going to do this." She said, "I have no idea!" and laughed... so we talked, then I put my left hand down her pants and rubbed her while we talked (she was on the left and I was on the right)... then my phone vibrated in my right pocket, more plot etc., more time spent with her... point is much more rewarding and memorable than a few minutes of lucid sex, then an orgasm and waking up.

And that's all I have to say.   :wink2: 


Oh and if you read all of that, I do appreciate it  ::D:

----------


## zebrah

My biggest issue with your post is that DCs have free will. I don't know if you realize this but they are you, the walls are you, the sky is you, everything in the dream is created by you. So obviously the DCs have no free will. Either that or you have a loose grip on reality? 

Sure there is a possibility of shared dreaming but you would be quite aware if you were fucking a human.

----------


## Maria92

> My biggest issue with your post is that DCs have free will. I don't know if you realize this but they are you, the walls are you, the sky is you, everything in the dream is created by you. So obviously the DCs have no free will. Either that or you have a loose grip on reality?



If you treat your DC's with respect, as if they were sentient beings with free will, you'll find that you can have some of the greatest dreams of your life. I don't like the prospect of dream rape, personally. I would much rather treat my dream partner like I would a real person, rather than an imaginary piece of meat without consequences. 

Also, have some creepypasta, just for fun.

----------


## zebrah

> If you treat your DC's with respect, as if they were sentient beings with free will, you'll find that you can have some of the greatest dreams of your life. I don't like the prospect of dream rape, personally. I would much rather treat my dream partner like I would a real person, rather than an imaginary piece of meat without consequences. 
> 
> Also, have some creepypasta, just for fun.



I never have endorsed dream rape or sex as you can read in earlier posts. And yes in the moment sometimes I will think the DCs are real(ish).

But I was just pointing out that DCs have no free will. But you can still let your subconscious control them.

----------


## WakataDreamer

I understand what you're saying, but Mario nailed it. That's exactly what I mean.

----------


## zebrah

> I understand what you're saying, but Mario nailed it. That's exactly what I mean.



Yeah he did. I totally agree with you guys but I didn't want noobs getting confused.

----------


## WakataDreamer

Alright  :smiley: 

Musn't confuse the noobcakes

As a side note, however... if your brain is what creates your own consciousness, and therefore somehow manifests your own free will, then what's to say that the persona creations of your subconscious aren't independent minds with free will of their own, and not just the empty wisps that we think they are?


Hehehe see what I did there?

I love philosophy  ::D:

----------


## Maria92

yah i c wut u did thar. DC's certainly do seem to be unruly and impudent bastards when they want to. They may very well have some form of free will derived from our unconscious minds, even if it is part of our own.

----------


## WakataDreamer

I mean, I'll be honest, most DCs are emptyheads, but in every dream there are at least a few of them with layers of complexity and personality that make you re-evaluate what a DC really is.

----------

> I mean, I'll be honest, most DCs are emptyheads, but in every dream there are at least a few of them with layers of complexity and personality that make you re-evaluate what a DC really is.



Could I ask a question. When you want DC to have sex with you would you flirt with them like you would in real life or would you just ask them "hey you want to go around back and do it?" I was wondering this while reading this thread.

----------


## WakataDreamer

Either one.

Flirting can be fun.

I only straight up asked that one cause she was making moon-eyes at me.  :tongue2:

----------

> Either one.
> 
> Flirting can be fun.
> 
> I only straight up asked that one cause she was making moon-eyes at me.



Thanks flirting seems about right. I don't know about randomly asking DC to have sex with you though it seems pretty funny just asking someone to bang you/them. So have asked DC straight up before?

----------


## zebrah

Lol yeah DCs have limited free will until we take it from them. So in reality they have none. Does that make sense?

----------


## jed001

for years Dc would want to have sex with me, but i would always tell them no , if felt like i was cheating on my wife. now that i have better dream control i have given into some of my DC wishes.

----------


## siuol

Couldn't read through everything so some of this may be a repeat. 
First of all, take your time. If you get a girl, rushing to get it done before you wake up will wake you up.
Your emotions control the dream. If you become very sexual, so will your DCs (usually).
Get good at DC manipulation, if one resists you can do a number of things like mind control, find their twin, make it so they really wanted it but were being hard to get, or a number of other possibilities. 
Some DCs in my dream will try to distract me or stop me from having sex, while im finding a girl and also while I am doing it, so I recommend you get good and ignoring DCs out of existance without distracting you from the dream.

----------


## phonk

Hi there,
I'm a very active dreamer, sometimes lucid often partially lucid (although not practicing it, but since i'm new to this forum I'm very much inspired to be more aware and put some effort in it to get 'better'  :wink2: ), but every night I remember at least 2 or 3 dreams. Now my girlfriend doesn't remember any of her dreams, although I know she dreams very actively; the moaning and mumbling wakes me up quite often. Now what I can see and hear is that she has quite some erotic dreams aswell. I'm making this conclusion not only because of moaning (could be talking or even scary dreams, i know this), but at times she actually mastrubates clearly; rubbing her pussy saying 'oh baby.... yeah baby'... This happens quite a lot. Now we don't have sex very regularly lately, let's say 2 times a week, while a year ago she was destroying me LOL. The main reason for this is her having a lot off stress in her work, and a fairly recent family tragedy. I must add that when we have sex it is stellar and comfortable and 'all-gooood'... So I don't think she misses anything (we're very open about our sexual feelings and desires) although I'd like to have some more and see some more initiative, being the oversexed guy i am ;b

My thought is that if, at night, she has a lot of sexual activity it makes sense to me that during the next day she might be less inclined to be arroused. I heard some people here saying that Lucid dream sex will take over real life sex, that some people express some worries in that sense... Since my girl doesn't even remember her dreams, do you think 'regular' erotic dreams could take over aswell? And are sexual dreams also ways to deal with things like stress and tragedy?
I'd like to hear some thoughts on this..

cheers!

----------


## duke396

I've recently had sex while lucid twice. It felt amazing but I didn't climax either time. I almost did last time but I started moving my physical body by accident lol. I can understand why people say don't let it take over your lucid dreams. Its almost too fun, but there's plenty of other cool shit to be doing. I also didn't force it, ask for it, or even start it. (even though I did tell one DC I wanted to bend her over a bed, right before a different one came over and started messing with me) My female DCs are much more friendly than the male ones...

----------


## haithem

the old version
dont try to bend the spoon....thats impsibel.insted only try to realize the truth.
what truth.
there is no spoon
then yll see that is not the spoon that bends its only your self.
the new version
dont try to have sex with DC.... thats impsible.insted only try to realize the truth.
what truth.
there is no DC
then you ll see thats not the DC that you are having sex with.its only your self

----------


## woblybil

> *So what?? lol To each their own. I have sex in a lot of them but sometimes
> i want adventure, whatever one wants to dream is their own business! lol
> BTW I always have an orgasm in LDs and I do wake up but that doesnt
> worry me since i have completed my experience as far as im concerned. The
> orgasms i have are always reached a lot faster and are ten times more
> intense then in real life as well!! They are achieved by my mind and i never
> have to touch myself at all! Which just goes to show us that orgasms can
> be achieved only by thought. If in real life you cant achieve them then 
> you are having a mental block about them and too much clutter is going on
> ...



I couldnt have said it better, If its going to happen theres little you can do to stop it anyways, When I first learned dream recall before LD'ing
 I had three orgasms in one ten minute dream and woke up dry but trying to repeat this miracle intentionally has just cost me a lot of good sleep.

----------


## EthicalEye

Do what you Do, it won't Broom her and you dont have any responsibilities :wink2:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

::hrm::  Uuuh i had a few times i had sex dreams and it lead me to wake up with a real life orgasm  ::holyshit::  no lie.

----------


## xdream

> Uuuh i had a few times i had sex dreams and it lead me to wake up with a real life orgasm  no lie.



This happens to me occasionally as well.

----------


## woblybil

After last night's LD all I can say is for sex dreams is give me the NON lucid, In the lucid ones they wear cast iron underpants  :Sad:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Well i wanna know if this happened to other women as well  ::lol:: 




> This happens to me occasionally as well.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh:: 




> After last night's LD all I can say is for sex dreams is give the NON lucid, In the lucid ones they wear cast iron underpants

----------


## woblybil

> so how would i go about making a dream be sexual? is it possible to attain orgasm while dreaming?
> 
> share your experiences as well!!!



 I believe you turned over a can of worms!

----------


## Mystycal

I usually go for sex in an LD when there is nothing really interesting going on in the dream. Sometimes it wakes me up, on rare occasions I can't even find a DC to do it with. So annoying when there is absolutely no DC's around, or all of them are men, or the girls are ugly. 
There was this one time I started flirting with this pretty nice DC and she was totally getting into it but then I learnt she had a boyfriend, and guess what? My kickass fighting powers disappeared the exact same moment. I had to run for my life.


*EDIT:* W00t 69th post heheh

----------


## woblybil

There are puzzles in the sex dream business, Most LD's I can recall full and instantly,Sex or otherwise. Its in the ones where I have to work back thru it in reverse in order to recall that puzzle me, The climax just feels like a pinch. I mean if it were all in reverse a person might like blow up or something?   :tongue2:

----------


## jmanjohn

I rape em. I rape em all.

----------


## woblybil

I have found that any approach to a woman in a dream without having made at least eye contact for her consent turns them into something like a bear or witch I want nothing to do with.........  :Sad:

----------


## abicus

> I rape em. I rape em all.



Yes "Rape Them, Rape Them All Down!"

----------


## abicus

No really rape is horrible.

----------


## woblybil

I'll spare the explicit details not wanting to sound like a pig.
But what do you call that deal where we get real vivid sex with girls when falling asleep and then when waking up again, 
There is a name for it but I dont know.

----------


## You

Well, I tried it once... then I lost lucidity before it got good and the Simpsons broke into my room. I wonder what Freud would say about that... I once had a nonlucid dream about it too (I never really have dreams about sex, so this one was different to begin with) that was extremely odd and awkward, this time I woke up before my... uhm 'partner' really said anything at all, but I knew it was gonna happen. Well, better go find someone cute who is real then  :Cheeky:

----------


## Aizel

I once was fucking a manaquen (statues u see in store windows) it was on a busy street it didn't feel like a pussy tho but I woke up and was like wtf but nothing wrong with sex in ur dreams if anything watching porn is more wrong in my opinion although I watch it every few days  :wink2:  but if I lucid dream I'm not gonna try to fuck or fly for the first few weeks I'm just gonna try to discover things about myself and life and I've always wanted to take a nice long walk in a magical place like lord of the rings or something like that to my knowledge I've only lucid dreamed once but since a few days ago Im trying to start doing it

----------


## GenericUser777

This whole thread was inevitable, wasn't it?  Yeah, I've had sex in a dream, I wasn't lucid mind you. In fact, I'm not even sure it was a real person, it might have been a mannequin...without a head. That's kind of weird and scares me greatly. I don't know though, I guess it would be great if you could do it lucid (and not with a mannequin), it might be good practice for real life. O_O

----------


## WDr

Hmm... Don't know if this have been said before, but I'm saying it anyway. It's not like you shouldn't have sex in dreams, the experience and motivation is without discussion positive effects. But there are so many other things to try in a lucid dream, so don't get hooked up by trying to get sex dreams all the time.  :smiley:

----------


## Aizel

> This whole thread was inevitable, wasn't it?  Yeah, I've had sex in a dream, I wasn't lucid mind you. In fact, I'm not even sure it was a real person, it might have been a mannequin...without a head. That's kind of weird and scares me greatly. I don't know though, I guess it would be great if you could do it lucid (and not with a mannequin), it might be good practice for real life. O_O



Holy shit dude the same thing happened to me around a year ago it's weird ur not sure if it's a human or not and it dosent even feel good or anything I would rather just go fuck a girl or choke my chicken with Vaseline  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

> This whole thread was inevitable, wasn't it?  Yeah, I've had sex in a dream, I wasn't lucid mind you. In fact, I'm not even sure it was a real person, it might have been a mannequin...without a head. That's kind of weird and scares me greatly. I don't know though, I guess it would be great if you could do it lucid (and not with a mannequin), it might be good practice for real life. O_O



Be careful what you wish for  :tongue2:

----------


## littlezoe

> Holy shit dude the same thing happened to me around a year ago it's weird ur not sure if it's a human or not and it dosent even feel good or anything I would rather just go fuck a girl or choke my chicken with Vaseline



What is wrong with you?

----------


## Aizel

> What is wrong with you?



 A dirty joke I'm 15 and I'm guessing your a older girl over 25 years old guys think differently stop being so closed minded I understand ur point of view but if u scrolled up and saw my previous post u would have never asked " what's wrong with you" don't want to sound hostile but just saying...

----------


## littlezoe

> A dirty joke I'm 15 and I'm guessing your a older girl over 25 years old guys think differently stop being so closed minded I understand ur point of view but if u scrolled up and saw my previous post u would have never asked " what's wrong with you" don't want to sound hostile but just saying...



That question was just meant generally after seeing multiple of your posts....

----------


## Aizel

> That question was just meant generally after seeing multiple of your posts....



Lol il be honest it may seem weird but I'm trying to get out all the details and get other peoples opinions lol if u met me in real life u would not think that at all but anyways isint that what the Internet is for? Anyways have a good day and happy dreaming

----------


## GenericUser777

> Be careful what you wish for



Yeah, yeah, I know about the whole getting hooked thing. I'm not that careless, and my interests stretch a lot further than sex.

----------


## Aizel

Why have sex in a lucid dream when u can in real life? I just realized that this thread is kind of pointless in my opinion tho everyone is open to their own and generic how do u get a moving avatar pic?

----------


## woblybil

> Why have sex in a lucid dream when u can in real life? I just realized that this thread is kind of pointless in my opinion tho everyone is open to their own and generic how do u get a moving avatar pic?



Just wait until your girlfriend turns into a pile of sticks  :tongue2:

----------


## WatcherWorks

Eh, mostly sex just messes up my dreams and makes me wake up. I rather not have sexual situations in my dreams but they just sort of . . . happen. Even if I'm lucid. I guess I just have to work on stabilization.

Stupid teenage mind. At least it feels nice.

----------


## GenericUser777

> Why have sex in a lucid dream when u can in real life? I just realized that this thread is kind of pointless in my opinion tho everyone is open to their own and generic how do u get a moving avatar pic?



Well, why not? Of course you can have sex in real life, but in a dream you can have _dream_ sex.  ::D:  I'm not sure why that would be better but it does sound way more awesome. x'D By the way, there's no hidden secret to getting a moving avvie. Just look up whatever you want and add 'gif' to the search thing. You'll usually find one that way. But just a word of advice, you have to actually click the picture to see it's animation, otherwise it just looks like another, normal pic.

----------


## Chrisito

Everytime I try to go for sex in a lucid whether it be sex or bj so far I can think about I've gotta summon a dc and I can do that I even it to the point where I changed what the dc girl looked like and I did ask nicely about giving me a bj but didnt happen!!
Other times I've tried to have sex with dc's but I get as far as the top but not entering it just feels blocked!!! Numerous times this has happened!!! Dammit lol.

Any advice?? 

P.s sorry to be graphic lol

----------


## woblybil

Sex in Non Lucid seems to work out better for me ..
Im editing to rephrase that.  (Pre planned Non Lucid) Use a dream plan.
I conjure up the girl I want while going to sleep and by the time I get there an hour later they are in attack mode about 20% of the time, The other 80% is potluck but its almost always ok.

----------


## Jrod67

I have two that will make you smile/laugh. I was in a dream fingering this woman, (sorry if this offends anyone, but it is valid to why I woke up) when I realized I was dreaming I kept doing it. Then I was like wait a minute this feels so real, so as I came out of my dream I started to realize I was rubbing in between my knuckles on my other hand. LOL! I had another dream very similair to this but I was orally pleasing a woman and found myself licking my arm as I came too.

It always wake me up when I realize things feel to real. Funny but true. Again sorry if this offends anyone.

----------


## BlueHalcyon

Hmmm. When having non-lucid sex, I usually just wake up with an erection (Yes, yes... Stop snickering back there)
But, i'm not sure if i'm waking up _because_ of the sex.

Does the same thing happen when lucid?

----------


## Nox12

This happens to me sometimes - I remember the details of two occasions. The first time I remember, I suddenly realised I was dreaming in the middle of a dream and thought "this means whatever I want to happen will happen."

I transported myself (or, rather, changed my surroundings) into successively more erotic scenarios. I won't go into the details since it's rather explicit, but it did involve plenty of actual intercourse. 

I woke up literally about a second before the ejaculation, and ejaculated whilst awake. Unfortunately the orgasm wasn't very pleasurable because after I woke up my thoughts switched to "oh no I'm spoiling all my bedsheets!" I'm not sure if it's possible to stay asleep during the actual orgasm. 

I've not had one of these in at least 2 or 3 years now though. Perhaps it comes more naturally when a person is younger? (I'm now 24)

Has anyone here had a real orgasm in a dream and not woken up?

----------


## xdream

You can stay asleep for the orgasm, I've done it several times in non lucids.

----------


## woblybil

> This happens to me sometimes - I remember the details of two occasions. The first time I remember, I suddenly realised I was dreaming in the middle of a dream and thought "this means whatever I want to happen will happen."
> 
> I transported myself (or, rather, changed my surroundings) into successively more erotic scenarios. I won't go into the details since it's rather explicit, but it did involve plenty of actual intercourse. 
> 
> I woke up literally about a second before the ejaculation, and ejaculated whilst awake. Unfortunately the orgasm wasn't very pleasurable because after I woke up my thoughts switched to "oh no I'm spoiling all my bedsheets!" I'm not sure if it's possible to stay asleep during the actual orgasm. 
> 
> I've not had one of these in at least 2 or 3 years now though. Perhaps it comes more naturally when a person is younger? (I'm now 24)
> 
> Has anyone here had a real orgasm in a dream and not woken up?



I usually have 3 or more "Dry" orgasms in a lucid sex dream and it dont wake me up and I can recall them entirely, Wet dreams usually have no orgasm or dream I can remember and usually it wakes me up.  I dont even think the two are related.

----------


## Povlovich

I always have sex in lucid dreams, in fact, I can make any girl appear that I like, which is always cool. Like those girls in school that you always wanted to hook up with at parties but with no success.... yea I've fucked every one of those... in my dreams. In my LD's the dream character never object to sex, they always kind of just go with the flow. I've never reached orgasm, yet. And I mean sure if that's what you want to do in your dreams, go for it, but there is a lot of other cool stuff you can do. Maybe sex shouldnt be the FIRST thing to do in a LD, but it's certainly something to explore once you have experience.

----------


## Highlander

Yes ALWAYS practice safe sex!

Seriously though it is an amazing experience in itself. If it gets too intense (even the foreplay, etc.) then you tend to wake up. 
Not only is it visual, but you get other sensations whether they are auditory, tactile, vibrations, etc. which seem to add to the overall experience, making it often quite memorable.  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

> Yes ALWAYS practice safe sex!
> 
> Seriously though it is an amazing experience in itself. If it gets too intense (even the foreplay, etc.) then you tend to wake up. 
> Not only is it visual, but you get other sensations whether they are auditory, tactile, vibrations, etc. which seem to add to the overall experience, making it often quite memorable.



Funny enough not for me, I always manage to reach extremely close to the end, what wakes me up is when a conclusion is about to come to a story.

----------


## Highlander

> Funny enough not for me, I always manage to reach extremely close to the end, what wakes me up is when a conclusion is about to come to a story.



Lucky so and so!

----------


## woblybil

When I noticed I was dreaming this morning I conjured up a girl but not a very good one, Anyways I asked her for sex. She said ok but I looked at her again and just decided to wake up instead.  :tongue2:

----------


## Starlia

Yes I've had an orgasm in my dreams only one though.  I found it helps to relax also sexual dreams start by imagining a sexual scenario or just wanting it enough.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I have yet to orgasm in my dreams, but I did have sex a few different times, it seems way better than the real thing!

----------


## Povlovich

I have yet to orgasm either, but it will happen! Haha I got a few other things i want to do before I start experimenting with LD sex again.

----------


## Highlander

I'm not sure about the 'Big O' as I usually savour that for reality.  ::chuckle:: 

I have noticed the 'kissing' in a highly vivid or a lucid dream is really realistic, quite intense and is often quite physical which causes me to wake up.  :wink2:

----------


## Tucane

Comparing dream sex to the real-life . 

For me dream sex always ends quicker as i always skip to the best parts and go off whenever i want to :smiley: . This compared to real-life sex, that sometimes last for hours.

Tucane

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Ya know, technically speaking, in our dreams since our dream characters are just a part of us, having sex with any DC means we're fucking ourselves.
So when someone tells you to go fuck yourself, you can politely tell them "I already have, many times. Best sex I've ever had.  :smiley: "
Lmao

----------


## isthisit

I finally managed this in a lucid 2 days ago. I've tried many times (too many) but this time I didn't wake until I'd finished. It was an intense and realistic experience!

----------


## WDr

> "I already have, many times. Best sex I've ever had. "






But seriously, sex don't wake you up. That rubbish  :smiley:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I have an idea, in a lucid dream, you could multiply yourself and have three of you, each of you could have sex, making it 3 times more pleasurable!

----------


## woblybil

> I have an idea, in a lucid dream, you could multiply yourself and have three of you, each of you could have sex, making it 3 times more pleasurable!



I dont think my body would take it  :tongue2:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Haha, I'd still try it anyways.. Just to see how intense things get.  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

I don't think I dare even post last nights dream's (5 in all) in my dream journal as it may contribute to the delinquency of a minor  :tongue2: 
But I have been having a long dry spell and wanted to bail out of it and due to my past sin's and wayfaring ways I am stuck with with living on antacids but to end a dry spell all I need to do is skip a day of them and eat junk food and holy crapolinski,
Both lucid and non. Its easy to become lucid when they are so vivid but usually they're so good there is nothing I would change anyways so I dont mess with them . (I have been known to screw them up).
Mind boggling sex, The most vivid dreams I ever have and easy to recall, I still remember them now.

----------


## CloudySunshine

Whenever I become lucid, the first thing on my mind is sex. I blame the teenage girl hormones haha. I'm trying to get away for it so I can focus of better uses for my LDs, but It's darn hard to suppress a desire that strong! I have orgasmed many times during dreams also ;P I have never had an unwilling DC like some others were talking about, as soon as I put the moves on them, they are totally willing and ready to go.

----------


## PlanesWalker

Same here, kinda.  I already go into my Dreams knowing what I want, sex with a predetermined woman.  If any of you have seen True Blood I'm talking about that red headed beauty Jessica.  The last Lucid I had I managed to transform a DC into Jess and have her go down on me while she was topless.  Didn't get to finish though because I was awakened by the temperature in my room.  I don't fight the urge to have sex, I fulfill it.  Once I've had my fill, I will move on.

----------


## ssalas7

I have way too many sex dreams O.o, they can get annoying because you never fully feel "pleasured" and the whole dream seems to be in pursuit of sex. Usually someone walks in and interrupts or you can't find a private place or something just isn't working. I hate sex dreams, I fall into them way too often.

----------


## Kazbian

I tried to have sex in my last lucid. I tried to summon someone but it didn't work, so I chose a DC. We went off to find somewhere private then I woke up before we started!

I have had sex in many normal dreams though and it's amazing. It has been very intense without waking me up.

----------


## woblybil

Time to *pump* some new life into this thread  :tongue2: 
Try this, Man, Boy, Girl or Woman....Makes no difference..Make a CD of " Jackpot. Hands Free Orgasm"
It likely wont work for you in reality  (You may need help it the first time) but listen to it as a mantra before going to sleep and see what happens, Holy cow..
The results can be found in my dream journal.

Heres the easy download site... http://www.mediafire.com/?emo2t0ntjyt

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

I've had a few dreams where I had the O, and it was at least TEN TIMES more awesome than I ever experience in waking life... maybe because I really suck at masturbating, I don't know... in fact I had one just the other night, when I knew it was a dream and I didn't even care that both my mom and my sister were barging in on me, because they were just fictional.

----------


## tangerine

For me, dream sex is not unethical, for christian religion it actually is, but that is not something to worry about, because it is just a DC after all. The only problem is managing to maintain the dream state and NOT depending on sex as your only purpose for lucid dreaming. If one is not experienced enough, this urge for sex has spoiled many beginners' efforts to achieve LD experience. So just try to keep it low if you are still a rookie. If you see it takes a lot of time to arrange proper conditions for sex (searching for/convincing the dc perhaps) just fuck it, don't spoil your dream, but if you have the chance, just go for it, dream sex is great.

----------


## Grahamid403

I've had  three orgasms in dreams while in my dorm. Each and every time I orgasm, I realize I'm dreaming while jizzing and think "God dammit! Now I have to sneak out all sticky without my roommate seeing and clean up" as I leave the dream world. Same thought each and every time. 

I've never done it in real life but compared to jacking it, it's much much much better. I try doing it lucid but I always rather fly instead.

----------


## woblybil

Nothing is free !
Like lucid dreaming itself, Lucid sex or any other thing in it like recall or control etc takes work,
A half hour of erotic binaural beats followed by a lucid dream hypnosis mp3 otter turn the trick tho.
 I too find non-lucid sex better than lucid, You can't improve on nature. 
First I have to work for them and then have to work to stop the damn things only to wish a week later that I had them back.
Tis a bumpy ride we have chosen  :tongue2:

----------


## Wincell

> so how would i go about making a dream be sexual? is it possible to attain orgasm while dreaming?
> 
> share your experiences as well!!!



I gotta agree with others: sexual stuff excites and tends to wake up those with little control. As for actually instituting a sexual experience in lucid dreams, I never had any trouble whatsoever. Just go up to someone and have a grab! Just strip off someone's shirt and have some fun. Though I may agree with steering clear of this behavior _in the beginning,_ I see nothing morally wrong with sexual dreams. I've had "normal" sexual dreams all of my life, even before I lost my virginity. But if you have to ask "how" to have a sexual lucid dream, that can only mean you have little skill in lucid dreaming. Dude, every time I tried something sexual or sexually exciting - I woke up immediately. Even now, considering myself a sophomore dreamer, I avoid it. Or else it's bye-bye to lucidity.

The suggestion to lay off sex/masturbation is probably the best suggestion. I can't speak for women, but men almost always have "wet dreams" if they haven't used their male parts for a period of time. This is a normal natural occurrence, allowing the body to rid itself of "old" fluids and replace it with new. At least that's what they taught me in biology class. Men who have active sex lives probably never have them, or someone who regularly takes care of it themselves. Total abstinence can build up hormones as well.

And for those who's lucidity has become spoiled in a never-ending search for sex within dreams... I went through that stage early on. But it was a direct reflection of my life at the time. I ain't afraid to admit it. I've had droughts in my love life, dammit! Eventually my desire for longer-lasting lucidity overcame the need for stuff like that. It wasn't working anyway. I immediately began to have greater results once I made a positive decision to simply control my urges. Though it may not prove true in the real world, I find running in a green field while lucid beats running _naked_ through a field chasing some chick. At least with my clothes on the dream lasts longer, builds better memories.

Bottom line: work harder on keeping things simple, enjoy the freedom of lucid dreams, view the world through different eyes. That can be an incredible experience, one that lasts for days afterwards. I can still remember letting dark pebbles fall from my hand while standing beneath some strange street light in an empty avenue at night. Stuff like that can stick in your mind for eternity. Once you become a master - then maybe you can tackle the heavy stuff. Peace!

----------


## woblybil

Sex in lucid woke me up until I figured out I was becoming lucid too early in the dream, Becoming lucid in the middle of it seems to work out better,

----------

